# Knitting Tea Party - 14th to 16th October



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)

It's 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand, time for elevenses on the East coast of Australia and in Los Angeles it's Teatime! This weekend the petrolhead action comes in the form of the Korean Grand Prix and my favourite _MotoGP_ race on the spectacular Phillip Island.

I've something really easy to suggest as an Autumn dish, guaranteed to work!

Dave

*Roasted Autumn Vegetables with Bacon and Apple* 
_Serves: 2_

{b]Ingredients:[/b] 
2 medium apples, unpeeled, cored and cut 6 wedges 
6 rashers lean bacon 
2 small leeks, cleaned and cut into chunks 
2 small onions, peeled and cut into wedges 
2 medium parsnips, peeled and cut into bitesized pieces 
1 tbsp olive oil 
2 sprigs fresh rosemary

*Method:*
_Preheat the oven to 350degF/180 degC/Regulo 4_

Place the parsnips, onions, leeks and apples in a lightly oiled non-stick baking tray and rub with the olive oil. Lay the bacon rashers on top, then the sprigs of rosemary and cover the pan with foil.

Roast for 20 minutes or until the vegetables are soft. Remove the foil and roast for a further 5 minutes to crisp the bacon.

Serve with warm, crusty wholegrain or Granary bread.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

Ooh sounds yummy, and very 'autumny' - I might just have to make it this weekend. 
So, here's a dilemma, and advice listened to when offered ...
I have 2 part-time jobs. I've had one for 18 months, it's been ok most of the time, but is hassle at others, is steady, and could have longevity. The other is new, quite casual, and supports a huge hobby of mine, and with an offer of more hours in the offing (therefore giving up the first job) sounds attractive, but I don't know how 'permanent' it could be in this current work climate. What shall I do??? I am not sure whether to take the plunge, go for the hobby/job or stay safe and put up with the occasional hassle and heartache.


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

I would love to try this recipe but need to cut back on the bacon (high cholesterol puts a damper on lots of yummy things with bacon and cheese). I may try it with 1/2 the bacon and add a little lean ham.



FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand, time for elevenses on the East coast of Australia and in Los Angeles it's Teatime! This weekend the petrolhead action comes in the form of the Korean Grand Prix and my favourite _MotoGP_ race on the spectacular Phillip Island.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

That sounds like an interesting recipe. Very different but bet it is good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Mmmm...sounds really, really good. And of course hubby will eat almost anything if it has bacon cooked with it. lol
Evening everyone, Dave, thanks for hosting again.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> I would love to try this recipe but need to cut back on the bacon (high cholesterol puts a damper on lots of yummy things with bacon and cheese). I may try it with 1/2 the bacon and add a little lean ham.


Use lean back bacon from your local butcher and trim off the fat, it's really tasty and taken into the context of a day's intake, it isn't an issue. The rest of the dish is so healthy, it's all balanced out.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

TinaOR said:


> Ooh sounds yummy, and very 'autumny' - I might just have to make it this weekend.
> So, here's a dilemma, and advice listened to when offered ...
> I have 2 part-time jobs. I've had one for 18 months, it's been ok most of the time, but is hassle at others, is steady, and could have longevity. The other is new, quite casual, and supports a huge hobby of mine, and with an offer of more hours in the offing (therefore giving up the first job) sounds attractive, but I don't know how 'permanent' it could be in this current work climate. What shall I do??? I am not sure whether to take the plunge, go for the hobby/job or stay safe and put up with the occasional hassle and heartache.


Go for that which brings you joy, life's really boring without it!

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

shcooper - what about turkey bacon?

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - would it hurt the recipe to add other vegies to the pot - cabbage, etc. i really enjoy a plate of roasted vegetables - think roasting gives them an entirely different taste. we sometimes roast vegetables on the grill. very good.

sam


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> That sounds like an interesting recipe. Very different but bet it is good.


Bacon and apple is a marriage made in heaven. I served it up to a couple of half-starved teenagers when they arrrived from school and they gave it the thumbs up!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Mmmm...sounds really, really good. And of course hubby will eat almost anything if it has bacon cooked with it. lol
> Evening everyone, Dave, thanks for hosting again.


Boys love bacon!

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tina - is there a way to intergrate the two - maybe working different hours at the first job. i'm not much of a gambler - for myself i would try to work both - am very happy i don't need to make the decision. 

sending you warm thoughts and positive energy -

sam


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

I love roasted vegetables and that receipt sounds really delicious. I had a recipe I made several years ago for Thanksgiving. It was a pumpkin curry bisque and was a good opener for a meal or by itself. I'll try to find it but have no idea where it is. I've moved four times in the last four years so a lot of things just disappeared.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

So glad it's Fri. and party time again!! 
I'm one of the fortunate ones who still has good cholesterol so can indulge in my bacon that I love. Sounds like an interesting and delish dish.
Thanks,once again, for hosting and the wonderful receipt, Dave.
JuneK


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - would it hurt the recipe to add other vegies to the pot - cabbage, etc. i really enjoy a plate of roasted vegetables - think roasting gives them an entirely different taste. we sometimes roast vegetables on the grill. very good.
> 
> sam


You can add all kinds of things, I threw in some green beans to-day, cauliflower florets work well too and a few chunks of red pepper always roast well. Stick to the basic mix, then add whatever is to hand.

Dave


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Mmmm...sounds really, really good. And of course hubby will eat almost anything if it has bacon cooked with it. lol
> ...


 :mrgreen: AMEN! Lol!


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

Turkey bacon still has a good bit of saturated fat. I am trying to avoid having to go on prescription meds for cholesterol SO I need to be really careful about the sat fats. I don't track anything else and take all the OTC supplements the docs suggest to try to lower it but my family predisposition to high cholesterol is HUGE. If diet and exercise don't bring it close to the recommended levels, I may have to cave in to the prescription meds despite all the possible side effects . . . many of which have been problems for other family members.



thewren said:


> shcooper - what about turkey bacon?
> 
> sam


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jknappva said:


> So glad it's Fri. and party time again!!
> I'm one of the fortunate ones who still has good cholesterol so can indulge in my bacon that I love. Sounds like an interesting and delish dish.
> Thanks,once again, for hosting and the wonderful receipt, Dave.
> JuneK


Glad cholesterol isn't a problem, but bacon is good for all people, the fat is visible and can be trimmed off. Lamb is the tricky one, the fat is in fine layers and hard to remove

Have fun!
dave


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi June K I am also one of the lucky ones who can eat whatever I want. I do eat very healthy by choice. I love fresh food and eat fruit every day. I also eat things like mango key lime pie with whipped cream and a big bowl of yellow grits with hot sausages and lots of butter in it. 

I just love good food and there are so many good receipts from the good cooks on this forum, I'm in heaven. And Dave has such an interesting combination of food and drink. It's just so much fun. I look forward to the tea party every week.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

To continue with the pumpkin recipes, Dave, here's one for a small sugar pumpkin. It won't require a forklift! LOL

Stuffed Sugar Pumpkin

1 (3 to 4 lb.) sugar pumpkin
1 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp dry mustard
1 medium onion, chopped
1 lb. ground beef
3 eggs, lightly beaten
1 cup cooked regular rice (could use wild rice, also)
3/4 tsp. black pepper
2 tsp. salt (may want to cut down on this amount if on a low-sodium diet)
1/2 tsp dry mustard
1/2 cup water

Cut lid out of pumpkin, remove seeds. Prick inside cavity with fork. Rub inside with 1 tsp. salt and 1/2 tsp. dry mustard.

Cook onion and ground beef in skillet until lightly browned. Remove from heat. Add eggs, rice, pepper, 2 tsp. salt, and 1/2 tsp dry mustard. Stuff pumpkin with mixture. Replace lid.

Place stuffed pumpkin in shallow roasting pan with 1/2 cup water. Bake in 350F oven 1 hour 30 minutes or until pumpkin is tender. Add more water, if necessary.

Cut into wedges. Makes six servings.

Source: Great Home Cooking in America, Farm Journal, 1976

My Notes: The recipe made just enough stuffing for a 3 lb. pumpkin. Next time, I'd use less meat and more rice. Add more water to pan at beginning.

This gives you your protein, starch, and veggie all in one. Just add a green salad. Serving a pumpkin at the table makes a good presentation. Enjoy!

PS: The same recipe could be followed, I'd think, if you used your favorite meatloaf recipe for the stuffing.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments maryanne.

I go for the classic combinations, they work!

Dave


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

i was enjoying hearing about the block party and the fun they had. our church is on 2 very busy streets in town and we do a trunk or treat, and you back your vehical in and raise your trunk or hatch and decorate it, some are quite elaborate, and hand candy out to the kids, we have done it so many yrs now. we do stuff also like popcorn machine, cotton candy we have hot cidar and hot choc. we served hot dogs also, we had several hundred come by and you see so many cute costumes come through, this is so much more fun than getting up constantly to open the front door. i always decorate my back with battery pumpkins and serve my candy out of a big caldren. most of our folks dress up and it adds to the fun. we have such fun and see so many folks yr to yr. good clean safe inviroment, cause we block off our parking lot so its kid safe.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Depends on how essential the money is. If it is to live on than you almost certainly need to keep the guaranteed income. But if for 'extras' then which do you want more. The 'extras' or the enjoyable job? If for extras I would go for the enjoyable job- but then our economic situation here idoesn't seem as bad as over there.



TinaOR said:


> Ooh sounds yummy, and very 'autumny' - I might just have to make it this weekend.
> So, here's a dilemma, and advice listened to when offered ...
> I have 2 part-time jobs. I've had one for 18 months, it's been ok most of the time, but is hassle at others, is steady, and could have longevity. The other is new, quite casual, and supports a huge hobby of mine, and with an offer of more hours in the offing (therefore giving up the first job) sounds attractive, but I don't know how 'permanent' it could be in this current work climate. What shall I do??? I am not sure whether to take the plunge, go for the hobby/job or stay safe and put up with the occasional hassle and heartache.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Mmmm...sounds really, really good. And of course hubby will eat almost anything if it has bacon cooked with it. lol
> Evening everyone, Dave, thanks for hosting again.


I totally agree, and will use bacon the next time I roast veggies. It can't miss! I needed a good reason to put bacon on my grocery list.

Thanks, Dave, and hello everyone.
The ABC cake sounds yummy.

I've been way too busy this week, with outside lighting problems, babysitting and knitting, etc.

I'm taking a friend to the airport tomorrow, which will take all morning and then, in the evening, I'm going to sit down and join you at happy hour to catch up on what I've missed. 
Looking forward to that!!!!!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

thewren said:


> shcooper - what about turkey bacon?
> 
> sam


What about Canadian Bacon?
Is it really Canadian?


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

I have to contribute a recipe I tried last week. Good, hearty peasant food, and the leftovers made great lunches to take to work. I served it with a simple chopped salad of tomatoes, cucumbers, onion, and basil with a light vinaigrette. The recipe for the pie is at

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/04/health/nutrition/04recipehealth.html?ref=cabbage

Note that there's a link to the yeasted whole wheat pastry for the crust - delicious and healthier than a regular butter or shortening crust (though I do love my butter pie crusts).

Pie - it's what's for dinner :lol:


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi, Dave you have out done yourself again, I am with Sam, roasted veggies are outstanding and top it off with bacon and the apples? I would never have thought to try that, but I have tried all of the other recipe you have given us and all were outstanding.
Tina, I pray for direction for you in your quandary.

I have been booted off KP for two months, so I don't get email notices of anything I just have to go and search, unless I get a PM I am in the dark, but it has given me a chance to catch up on some much needed knitting time.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I am so excited tonight. I had some photos on a thumbdrive and somehow they were erased. I had some of my craft items I have made in the past. Tonight I was going through some CD's that I had and I found some of my pictures. Although this is neither knitting or crocheting, it is plastic canvas and uses yarn. I was so proud of this Nativity. The second photo is the Peas on Earth that I made for my mantle.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I also knitted the Christmas Stockings, so that will bring it all back into the knitting part of the forum.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kbw - wow - the nativity was certainly a lot of work and turned out fantastic. needles or no - thanks for sharing the picture.

loved your peas mantle - the stockings look great.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bellestarr - i was already to go to bed but thought i would catch up on the tea party - spent about twenty minutes downloading the recipes for the tart - the crust and the pizza dough recipes.

they all look delicious and thank you for sharing them - it was worth staying up for.

sam

and now good night


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

one more thought before i go to bed - has anyone heard from maelinde - it seems it has been forever since she has been to the tea party.

sam


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cheers to all! I've never been her so early! It's about 11 PM on the southern shores of Lake Erie; we're tucked in with a cozy fire, the wind is building outside, and the waves are growing, too. St. Louis is winning by 4 (being from Chicago I'm not really too interested, but the DH is). I am rooting for Detroit, however..the city needs the spirit boost!

Knitting-wise I am close to finishing my first dish cloth. It has taken quite a few false starts, but Sam has helped me through this. I'll try to post a picture later this weekend. I'm also working "furiously" on a throw for my DIL for her b'day...which was Oct 2nd. oops..didn;t quite make it.

The roasted veggies sound like a great accompaniment to the cauliflower & cheese soup I have planned for this weekend. Thanks for the idea. I may include some other veggies, too. Let you know what I decide. It kinda' depends on what is available at the farm stands. Also, I may sub sausage for bacon. Anyway, a fun recipe to play with.

I'm still working on a martini...tea will come in the morning. Enjoy the weekend & party!
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

what do you mean "booted off"?
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

What is a sugar pumpkin?
Carol (IL)


DorisT said:


> To continue with the pumpkin recipes, Dave, here's one for a small sugar pumpkin. It won't require a forklift! LOL
> 
> Stuffed Sugar Pumpkin
> 
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Carol, sugar pumpkins are smaller than the jack o' lantern type and are fleshier and sweeter than the large ones.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you Sam. I love nativity scenes and I wanted something different than everyone else. I had sparkly yarns for the wise men and I really was happy with it when it was done. I have not seen it in 7 years as it has been that long since I have had my things that are in storage. So now I have this sweet little Nativity that I enjoy so much also as I collect bears also.  One day I will have nativities all over hehehehe


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> I also knitted the Christmas Stockings, so that will bring it all back into the knitting part of the forum.


That was a lot of work, and well done. Give yourself a pat on the back from me. I am happy for you that you found the pictures.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you Maryanne. I feel so at home here. I love meeting everyone and joining in. It is like we are a big family here together.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi all, Thanks Dave for hosting another Tea Party, the roasted vegetables sound so good, maybe I can get my kids to eat them too. The bacon might persuade them. I finish knitting 2 hoodie sweaters for a set of twins. Now I just have to sew all the pieces together, then I can take pictures and show off my work. Then I have to start on my Christmas presents. So many things to do, so little time.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Martin the same thing happened to me and several others. Apparently I must have deleted a KP reply notification from Spam. I didn't know anything about it until I noticed that I wasn'getting any emails from KP. I PM'd admin and was advised of what had happened and that I couldn't be reinstated for two months. Admin couldn't override the program. When the two months were up,I PM'd and was put back on


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martin keith said:


> Hi, Dave you have out done yourself again, I am with Sam, roasted veggies are outstanding and top it off with bacon and the apples? I would never have thought to try that, but I have tried all of the other recipe you have given us and all were outstanding.
> Tina, I pray for direction for you in your quandary.
> 
> I have been booted off KP for two months, so I don't get email notices of anything I just have to go and search, unless I get a PM I am in the dark, but it has given me a chance to catch up on some much needed knitting time.


you haven't really been booted off - just aren't getting the daily digest email - you're free to log in and view everything. I start with unread topics, then watched topics, then to new topics. I'll swing out to the Main menue to view pictures, etc. Suits me just fine.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> one more thought before i go to bed - has anyone heard from maelinde - it seems it has been forever since she has been to the tea party.
> 
> sam


It's been two weeks. I sent her a PM tonight telling her how much we all missed her. I also told her we would understand if she couldn't answer. She may be in too much pain.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi everyone I just got home from a high school football game that I sold tickets for. I decided that before I read any of the posts, I would post my recipe and then go back and read them all. I am going to post my recipe two ways, one as a family dinner and the other for a large crowd (in my case I did this for our school staff luncheon. So here is my favorite October dinner: 

Dinner in a Pumpkin -- Serves 6
A treat for the whole family

1 small to medium pumpkin
1 onion, chopped
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
1 1/2 to 2 lbs. ground beef
2 tablespoons soy sauce
2 tablespoons brown sugar
1 (4 oz) can sliced mushrooms, drained
1 (10 3/4 oz) can cream-of-chicken soup
1 1/2 cups cooked rice
1 (8 oz) can sliced water chestnuts

Cut off the top of the pumpkin and thoroughly clean out seeds and pulp. Paint an appropriate face on the front of the pumpkin with a permanent marking pen or acrylic paint. Preheat oven to 350 * F (175*C). In a large skillet, saute onions in oil until tender. Add meat and brown. Drain drippings from skillet. Add soy sauce, brown sugar, mushrooms and soup. Simmer 10 minutes, stirring occasionally. Add cooked rice and water chestnuts. Spoon mixture into the cleaned pumpkin shell. Replace pumpkin top and place entire pumpkin, with filling, on a baking sheet. Bake 1 hour or until inside meat of the pumpkin is tender. Put pumpkin on a plate. Remove pumpkin lid and serve meat. For your vegetable, scoop out cooked pumpkin and serve. Serves 6.


Dinner in a Pumpkin-- Serves 25-50
A treat for the whole staff

4 large (10" tall --10" diam) pumpkins
4 onions, chopped
2-4 tablespoons vegetable oil
10 - 12 lbs. ground beef
10 tablespoons soy sauce
10 tablespoons brown sugar
4 (4 oz) or 1 (16 oz) can(s) sliced mushrooms, drained
4 (10 3/4 oz) can cream-of-chicken soup
6 cups cooked rice
4 (8 oz) or 1 (32oz) can(s) sliced water chestnuts

Cut off the top of the pumpkin and thoroughly clean out seeds and pulp. Paint an appropriate face on the front of the pumpkin with a permanent marking pen or acrylic paint. Preheat oven to 350 * F (175*C). In a large skillet, saute onions in oil until tender. Add meat and brown. Drain drippings from skillet. Add soy sauce, brown sugar, mushrooms and soup. Simmer 10 minutes, stirring occasionally. Add cooked rice and water chestnuts. Spoon mixture into the cleaned pumpkin shell. Replace pumpkin top and place entire pumpkin, with filling, on a baking sheet. Bake 1 hour or until inside meat of the pumpkin is tender. Put pumpkin on a plate. Remove pumpkin lid and serve meat. For your vegetable, scoop out cooked pumpkin and serve.


In school oven heat to 200 * F Bake for approximately for 2 hours or until done. Serves 25-50

Enjoy!

Also when I save the pumpkin seeds I usually pull them out of the pumpkin before I scrape out the pulp and strings that way you don't have as much string with them as they are still attached.
Sandy


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Just watching Casey Stoner go round the spectacular Phillip Island circuit, he's amazing!

Dave


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry guys, I used a poor choice of words, I can no longer receive a notice from kp when I have made a comment on a topic and posted it and then someone else makes a comment I would get a e mail notice.
RookieRetiree post is more accurate than mine.


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello to Everyone! Dave the Roasted Vegetables and Bacon sound delicious! It's almost 10 p m here in the Pacific Northwest. We're having beautiful days in the 70's and nights in the 40's. No rain.
This is the first time I've gotten on before Saturday morning.
We are celebrating our newest great grandchild - #10. . . . a very tiny little girl - She weighed 2# 3 oz when she was born on Sept 19. She's a little chunk now at a whopping #3! She hasn't needed any medication or oxygen since she was born and is eating just like a full term newborn now.
Have a great week everyone and enjoy the season - whatever you have where you are!
Tat


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> one more thought before i go to bed - has anyone heard from maelinde - it seems it has been forever since she has been to the tea party.
> 
> sam


I had an email from her yesterday, she's still suffering with neck and spine pain, sitting at the computer is very difficult for her at the moment. She asked to be remembered to everybody and for me to pass on her regards. I know she's hoping to join us if she can find a comfortable position, back pain is thoroughly miserable.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Carrots work well with the roasted vegetables, I cut them into bite-sized chunks and blanch them for a couple of minutes in the microwave first, it evens up the cooking time.

Boys like it if you add a shake of mild chilli powder, we're really very predictable creatures. Radish butter on our eggy soldiers for brekkers with buckets of _Buck's Fizz_ to watch the _F1_ qualifying for the Korean Grand Prix, _Petrolhead Heaven_ this weekend!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> To continue with the pumpkin recipes, Dave, here's one for a small sugar pumpkin. It won't require a forklift! LOL
> 
> Stuffed Sugar Pumpkin
> 
> ...


Thanks Doris, that looks like fun, we've just bought a pumpkin about that size!

Having been up all night for the _MotoGP_ and _F1_ we've gone out shopping. It's lovely and mild with clear blue skies and gorgeous golden sunlight raking the buildings. Not having eaten for at least two hours, the troops are starving, so we've stopped for a 'Full English Breakfast' and a pint of ale, shandy for the boys, before they waste away to mere shadows!

Off to _Bonfire_ this evening, a jolly little one down in Sussex, it's great fun dressing up as smugglers and watching as night gets turned into day. We love _Bonfire_, it's the best season of the year!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

grammatat said:


> Hello to Everyone! Dave the Roasted Vegetables and Bacon sound delicious! It's almost 10 p m here in the Pacific Northwest. We're having beautiful days in the 70's and nights in the 40's. No rain.
> This is the first time I've gotten on before Saturday morning.
> We are celebrating our newest great grandchild - #10. . . . a very tiny little girl - She weighed 2# 3 oz when she was born on Sept 19. She's a little chunk now at a whopping #3! She hasn't needed any medication or oxygen since she was born and is eating just like a full term newborn now.
> Have a great week everyone and enjoy the season - whatever you have where you are!
> Tat


Nice smoked back rashers of bacon are perfect, it's ridiculously easy to make, but that doesn't stop it being an excellent lunch or supper dish!

Many congrats on the birth of your great grandchild, I'm not certain whether I could handle being a grandfather, let alone being a great-grandfather! I'm not having a mid-life crisis, I'm having far too much fun with my never-ending childhood!

Dave (mental age 14)


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

We love your inventiveness KBW-1953, thank you so much for sharing with us, I love pics!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Love the food photos BelleStarr12, it's a real trick to get them right, a friend of mine does it for a living. Our mouths are watering, we can eat for England!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

martin keith said:


> Hi, Dave you have out done yourself again, I am with Sam, roasted veggies are outstanding and top it off with bacon and the apples? I would never have thought to try that, but I have tried all of the other recipe you have given us and all were outstanding.
> Tina, I pray for direction for you in your quandary.
> 
> I have been booted off KP for two months, so I don't get email notices of anything I just have to go and search, unless I get a PM I am in the dark, but it has given me a chance to catch up on some much needed knitting time.


Glad you like my cooking style, I specialise in simple but wholesome. Apples and bacon is a marriage made in heaven, accompany it with a glass of Kentish cider; tastes brill but beware, it's lethal stuff!

Dave


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Kentish Cider?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Hi June K I am also one of the lucky ones who can eat whatever I want. I do eat very healthy by choice. I love fresh food and eat fruit every day. I also eat things like mango key lime pie with whipped cream and a big bowl of yellow grits with hot sausages and lots of butter in it.
> 
> I just love good food and there are so many good receipts from the good cooks on this forum, I'm in heaven. And Dave has such an interesting combination of food and drink. It's just so much fun. I look forward to the tea party every week.


I'm definitely a food-a-holic!! But when your good cholesterol is so high and your tri's are really low, you can eat all those good UN-healthy foods without the guilt. I eat healthier than I probably would on my own. But my daughter and I share our home and she's diabetic so we basically stick to her type diet. BUT I do eat my unhealthy snacks!! I'm really bad when it comes to the type food I eat.
Love Dave's receipts although some of them we'll not try because of DD's health.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> I am so excited tonight. I had some photos on a thumbdrive and somehow they were erased. I had some of my craft items I have made in the past. Tonight I was going through some CD's that I had and I found some of my pictures. Although this is neither knitting or crocheting, it is plastic canvas and uses yarn. I was so proud of this Nativity. The second photo is the Peas on Earth that I made for my mantle.


LOVE the plastic canvas scene particularly. My daughter does beautiful plastic canvas work...she just made the Nativity scene. Yours and hers are just beautiful. We can't wait for the Christmas season to display it!! I like those even more than the knitted ones.
JuneK


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Dave-Thanks again for hosting another great TP!

Here in Mass the leaves are changing & falling and it's getting darker earlier (I always feel the earlier, brisk dusk as calming & special). I love autumn! It will be a great day for a hike in the woods. There is nothing like the smell (or feel) of the leaves crunching under foot while you're walking among the trees with the leaves drifting down around you. Especially after the rain we had yesterday! Maybe I persuade the guys to go and make a picnic out of it. OK- enough of my seasonal rant.

What great autumn recipes to try! 
Dave--we often do roasted veggies but I've never tried it with bacon and apples! Sounds like a great combo though.
Bellestarr--That veggie pie looks a winner, I can't wait to give that dough a try (I'm terrible with short crusts)!
Doris and Sandy--Both of the stuffed pumpkins sound yummy!
I going to have to pick up a few pumpkins today!

My prayers go out for those that are suffering and having a tough time. Please add my Uncle to yours--he's had a massive heart attack and is in rehab recovering.

Have a great day (or night) all,
Kerry


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wonderful! Just might do this tonight. Greetings from Southern California. it has been very hot the last couple of days (over 100 dgrees!) and now cooling off to about 78.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Kentish Cider?


The South West of England is famous for its cider and it is really good. But Kent, in the far South East is the _Garden of England_ and produces world-class fruits as well as the very finest hops for beer. The cider produced from Kent's apples is unique and lethal, it etches glass!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Wonderful! Just might do this tonight. Greetings from Southern California. it has been very hot the last couple of days (over 100 dgrees!) and now cooling off to about 78.


California in October is wonderful, I love the Pacific coast and you really _do sunsets_ like no other place on earth!

If you like things spicy, add half a teaspoon of mild chilli powder to the roasted vegetables, that's seriously good.

Dave


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Good morning all from New Hampshire, where the leaves are lovely colors, it has finally stopped raining, and it is apple picking time! The recipe sounds delicious, Dave. I may have to try that, adding some potatoes and green beans! It is getting cool enough to put things into the oven again. I will spend today at my grandson's 5th birthday party (sigh, I can't believe he's 5 already!), and then continue working on my mom's shawl for Christmas. Have a wonderful, safe weekend everyone!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > To continue with the pumpkin recipes, Dave, here's one for a small sugar pumpkin. It won't require a forklift! LOL
> ...


When our chorale went to England in 1984 I got to see what a full English breakfast is. What a beautiful sight that I unfortunately did not get a picture of. I'm not a breakfast person, but on a trip I tanked up.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> > Wonderful! Just might do this tonight. Greetings from Southern California. it has been very hot the last couple of days (over 100 dgrees!) and now cooling off to about 78.
> ...


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Good morning from Maryland, where it is bright and very breezy today. The trees in my back yard are shedding their leaves at a brish pace. The trees are very dark red maples, and they don't have any of the "Autumn" colors one associates with the season.
I don't have any receipts for using pumpkins - I only cook with canned pumpkin. I just might buy a small one to use as part of Dave's roasted vegetables, though.
I do have a receipt for sweet potatoes that is quite tasty. It is an 'oldie but goodie' that we have every Thanksgiving.
Ingredients:
3 cups Sweet Potatoes
2 Eggs, slightly beaten
1/2 cup Milk
1/2 cup Granulated Sugar
4 Tablespoons Butter or Margarine, softened
1 1/2 teaspoon Vanilla

Directions:
Boil or bake the sweet potatoes until tender. Remove skins and mash, either by hand or with a mixer. Combine with all other ingredients and mix well. Pour into a buttered (or sprayed) 9" x 13" baking dish or pan.

Ingredients for the Topping:
1 cup Brown Sugar
1 cup chopped Pecans or nuts of your choice
1/3 cup all-purpose Flour
1/3 cup Butter, softened
1 cup Shredded Coconut (Optional)

Directions: 
Combine all topping ingredients until crumbly and sprinkle over the potatoes

Bake in a pre-heated 350 degree F. oven for about 25 - 30 minutes.

Hope you like it!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

THank you so much June. I know the work that goes into this nativity scene. When you display your daughters, please share a photo of it. I miss not having mine with me. I just got the Jean Greenhowe book and hope to one day knit a nativity as well.



jknappva said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > I am so excited tonight. I had some photos on a thumbdrive and somehow they were erased. I had some of my craft items I have made in the past. Tonight I was going through some CD's that I had and I found some of my pictures. Although this is neither knitting or crocheting, it is plastic canvas and uses yarn. I was so proud of this Nativity. The second photo is the Peas on Earth that I made for my mantle.
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Dave. I do like Apple Cider (the alcohol beverage) and maybe one day I can try the Kentish one. One of my favorite drinks right now was named after you, actually. Fireball. Have you heard of it? It is a cinnamon flavored Corn Whiskey.



FireballDave said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Kentish Cider?
> ...


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Goodmorning Everyone ! Sorry I was not able to join last evening. Had to change out the desk-top computer and seems the older I get the more difficult to get under the desk to deal with all of that wiring. Years ago I would just take the darned thing apart and add some more memory cards but, not any more. Just too much like darned hard work to take the things apart and not short out some component while working on the memory. Anyway, seems to be working fine for now with this computer and we will do a wait and see as the darned thing is asking for downloads of various software since it was bare bones when Hubby aquired it. He has been waiting months for me to do the change out. Oh well. All of the reciepts/recipes sound wonderful. One of my sisters is planning on visiting a childhood friend over the weekend otherwise I had planned on doing a grilled leek and potato tart. Guess it will wait for another weekend, or maybe I will throw in into the Thanksgiving meal plans. Hubby off to a meeting of his professional group. They have state and then USA group and this is the state group and he was asked to head this meeting and it is the first he had mentioned of it. He has been so busy with his job, said he had forgotten to tell me. I have Shortbread cookies to bake today and have to get a baby blanket finished soon so sister can mail it out to her friend. Sister-in-law is waiting on her mittens and scarf, would like them before cold weather sets in up in Michigan. And, I have face cloth sets to do for Christmas gifts that I need to get going on. Think I had better get busy. Will need an energy drink I think ! Prayers being said for all who are in need and just in case for all who don't think they are at this time. Will check back later if I can .


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

I love roasted vegetables. It just brings something special to the flavors. Yesterday I roasted Yams (sweet potatoes). Cut up with a little olive oil and sprinkles of cumin, salt and brown sugar.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Dave, being from US what is a rasher of bacon? Sounds like it should come in a wheelbarrow.


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

To see the difference between American and English bacon:

http://howgoodisthat.wordpress.com/2008/10/03/why-is-american-bacon-different-to-british-bacon/


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

The bacon looks so much more healthier than here in North America. As for the tinned plum tomatoes and HP, we have that in Canada.



SHCooper said:


> To see the difference between American and English bacon:
> 
> http://howgoodisthat.wordpress.com/2008/10/03/why-is-american-bacon-different-to-british-bacon/


----------



## Priscilla Owen (Oct 14, 2011)

Ohhh, seriously yummy... I have been a self confessing lurker Dave, but hallelujah, I can respond now, I have so many of your cosies printed off, made several. And now I have printed your recipe..yay. Shall make it today, thank you so much for sharing. 

As you say life is meant to be lived and adored, and bacon is definitely a part of the adoration...lol


----------



## Priscilla Owen (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you soooo much for the recipe, I shall add it to my favs...


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> To see the difference between American and English bacon:
> 
> http://howgoodisthat.wordpress.com/2008/10/03/why-is-american-bacon-different-to-british-bacon/


That's really amazing. There's quite a difference and the English bacon looks really good.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi I'm not much of a cook but the recipes here sound so good! I look forward to reading this when I can I just love it! The veggie recipe sounds wonderful but... what is a rasher of bacon? 
I haven't been knitting too much this summer but have been mostly occupied with my garden and a wool fleece I bought at a show, I've sorted, washed and have been combing, carding and spinning samples from it. It's been alot of fun but now I'm ready to knit!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Is a rasher the same as a slice in America? Sounds good. Thanks.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yummmmm. Thanks


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I just asked the same question and then saw your post - I think it is what we call a slice, but hopefully someone will know.


----------



## Blueberrymaniac (Sep 10, 2011)

This is a bread making day for me. This would be great with warm bread.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the great recipes. I have them saved and make a note of who I get them from - I have a huge file of recipes to make and keep hoping someday to find a nice guy who loves to eat. Well I have a few more years to keep hoping anyway.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

messed up on this post - sorry.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I just looked up a rasher of bacon and it is a slice.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Dave, thanks for starting us off with the roasted veggies, and thanks to all the others who have provided delectable autumn recipes. I can only imagine the intoxicating aromas as we speak.
Winter is my favorite season, autumn being second - love the colors associated with fall.
I'm off to my book club, then back watch Alabama beat Ole Miss. I'm from the south you know, where football is king.


----------



## jmoster80 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello to one and all from gorgeous London! I have been so lucky to enjoy two falls as I just returned from a three-week visit to family and friends in Minneapolis. The weather was fabulous and I saw the leaves turn and begin to fall. Now, it is happening here! How lucky am I?!
The roast veggies are my favorite part of winter (well, one of my favorite parts), but I have not used bacon either. While one can cut off the fat, I rather enjoy the whole darn bit and just don't use it often. I do prefer American bacon, but I am sure that is because I lived there for 50 years and am used to it. No one roasts veggies like the UK folks tho!
Dave, I never knew lamb fat was so bad, but I suppose if I had thought about it, I would have realized it is quite abundant. I love lamb stew but it is ever so fatty. Suggestions? Cook it one day and let it sit to get rid of the fat perhaps?
Enjoy the rest of the weekend one and all!


----------



## irish Birdie (Sep 17, 2011)

What you have now you are sure of. I think it is a wrong time to change. Good luck to you.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> I also knitted the Christmas Stockings, so that will bring it all back into the knitting part of the forum.


You are so talented. Thank you for sharing. Just beautiful!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you Anneeva
I used to do so much in the way of crafts and just do not have time anymore, nor the space. At one time, I volunteered teaching craftwork to young mothers that needed a break from their small fry. It was a very rewarding time for me.



anneevamod said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > I also knitted the Christmas Stockings, so that will bring it all back into the knitting part of the forum.
> ...


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Thank you Anneeva
> I used to do so much in the way of crafts and just do not have time anymore, nor the space. At one time, I volunteered teaching craftwork to young mothers that needed a break from their small fry. It was a very rewarding time for me.
> 
> 
> ...


You should do it again. It sounds like it gave you great pleasure. I just love the Nativity Scene. If you lived closer I would attend one of your classes in a heartbeat!


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

out of curiosity. I just recently read an old pattern that called for 'unflammable' knitting needles. Has anyone ever seen this? Did older needles used to catch fire?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

DollieD said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > patocenizo said:
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Kathleen, your nativity set is fabulous! You must have worked for hours. And your Christmas stockings are, also. Good work!


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> out of curiosity. I just recently read an old pattern that called for 'unflammable' knitting needles. Has anyone ever seen this? Did older needles used to catch fire?


Apparently it was a concern:

http://threadwinder.info/tools/thread/hooks/plain/nonflam.htm


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> out of curiosity. I just recently read an old pattern that called for 'unflammable' knitting needles. Has anyone ever seen this? Did older needles used to catch fire?


Maybe caused by a fast knitter? LOL


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

NanGreen said:


> anneevamod said:
> 
> 
> > out of curiosity. I just recently read an old pattern that called for 'unflammable' knitting needles. Has anyone ever seen this? Did older needles used to catch fire?
> ...


too funny. Thanks for looking that up!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> Is a rasher the same as a slice in America? Sounds good. Thanks.


A rasher of bacon is a serving of sliced stripey bacon (also known as American bacon) taken from the belly part of the pig. The Canadian bacon is not striped but is taken from the loin of the pig. Interestingly here in Canada we refer to the Canadian bacon as back bacon. Most commonly it is rolled in peameal and then sliced.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

At the time I taught, I lived near Vancouver BC. not too far from where you are compared to where I am now. Thank you so much for your comments. It makes me feel good. At one time I had no confidence that I could do anything creative. Doing this gave me a lot of confidence I so much needed and I passed it forward to some of these mothers. When I moved away, I got to choose who would step into my shoes and the girl I picked was so overjoyed. She was amazing at making hand puppets but she had been like me, and had no confidence to do things. Her puppets were equivelent to the Sesame Street Puppets. She thanked me so much for helping her to achieve this but it was all inside of her. I just helped her find it. below I will show a few of my tree ornaments that I made. The Raggedy Ann and Andy ornaments, I designed the pattern myself.



anneevamod said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Anneeva
> ...


----------



## Unicorn (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Tina, I would instigate which of the 2 part-time jobs would eventually turn into a full time job first.
Well, everybody! My son got married last weekend. I feel kind of a little lost because he is my baby but I'm happy for him.



TinaOR said:


> Ooh sounds yummy, and very 'autumny' - I might just have to make it this weekend.
> So, here's a dilemma, and advice listened to when offered ...
> I have 2 part-time jobs. I've had one for 18 months, it's been ok most of the time, but is hassle at others, is steady, and could have longevity. The other is new, quite casual, and supports a huge hobby of mine, and with an offer of more hours in the offing (therefore giving up the first job) sounds attractive, but I don't know how 'permanent' it could be in this current work climate. What shall I do??? I am not sure whether to take the plunge, go for the hobby/job or stay safe and put up with the occasional hassle and heartache.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you Doris. The problem with the stockings is that they stretch. Can you imagine how many things will fit into a stretching stocking that is already a good size? It almost broke me filling the stockings before the gifts under the tree. LOL I had 5 stockings to fill by the way.



DorisT said:


> Kathleen, your nativity set is fabulous! You must have worked for hours. And your Christmas stockings are, also. Good work!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Dave, thanks for starting us off with the roasted veggies, and thanks to all the others who have provided delectable autumn recipes. I can only imagine the intoxicating aromas as we speak.
> Winter is my favorite season, autumn being second - love the colors associated with fall.
> I'm off to my book club, then back watch Alabama beat Ole Miss. I'm from the south you know, where football is king.


Isn't that the truth. We take our football very seriously, from High School on up. My family was a riot. I went to FSU, my sister and BIL to UF, my mom to UM, my SIL works for UM, my father U of GA, and my brother Clemson. It was sometimes difficult to watch football together and I never call my sister on weekends during football season. She is a rabid fan.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I also found the pictures of the cakes I used to decorate for my family. If anyone is interested in seeing them, let me know.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Kathleen you truly are a talented and creative lady. It's nice to feel validated and get some positive feedback I know. It helps you to venture out and become even more creative and proficient at what you do. You go girl.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Im sorry but what is bacon rashers? Maybe bacon bits?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Dave, being from US what is a rasher of bacon? Sounds like it should come in a wheelbarrow.


Oddly, it is just one slice. I kind of think it was a word used on the frontier because you see it in books where a setting is a roadside inn.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

I would love to see those cakes!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kbw - where did you find the bear nativity? i also collect bears - mostly stuffed ones but that is too cute.

sam


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Maryanne
We all need validation in what we do. Whether it is with crafts, knitting, our jobs, or being a stay at home mom. Sometimes we get that from our spouses, and sometimes not. But to feel good about what you do, I believe does more for us than most things. Sometimes, it is better than expensive therapy (not all the time) but it can bring one out of deep depression and on to conquering other goals. The other big thing in my life that helped me was to learn to drive when I was 22. Before that, I did not have the confidence. I also went to square dancing and that helped me a lot. So between the three things, I came a long ways into believing in myself.



maryanne said:


> Kathleen you truly are a talented and creative lady. It's nice to feel validated and get some positive feedback I know. It helps you to venture out and become even more creative and proficient at what you do. You go girl.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

My Grampy referred to a rasher of bacon as a serving size (3-4 slices)---I don't know if that is correct though


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Sam, I went into a little knick knack store here in the little villiage that I live in and there it was at half price. I knew it was there for me LOL. I also have bears in my bathroom (tooth brush holder and soap dish and also an on the wall tissue holder). I have a bear lamp in my bedroom and a Salt and Pepper Caddy. I have a Mama bear stuck down a trunk of a tree with the baby bear beside it for my garden. In my bathroom, I got some Outhouse shower curtains as I thought they went well with the bears. 



thewren said:


> kbw - where did you find the bear nativity? i also collect bears - mostly stuffed ones but that is too cute.
> 
> sam


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Karryn (interesting spelling of your name by the way. I like it) Here are the pictures of my cakes. I stopped doing them when the arthritis in my hands stopped me. Enjoy


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Thank you Doris. The problem with the stockings is that they stretch. Can you imagine how many things will fit into a stretching stocking that is already a good size? It almost broke me filling the stockings before the gifts under the tree. LOL I had 5 stockings to fill by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I was growing up, Santa Claus would put a navel orange in the toe and lots of mixed nuts. There wasn't much money for gifts back then. And there were no Dollar stores!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Doris
When I became a single mother, I told my children, who wanted one at their Dad's home as well as my home, "I have this amount to spend on Christmas so I can put little in the stockings and put the rest to a nice gift under the tree, or I can do a cheaper gift under the tree and lots of things in the stocking." They all opted for a better gift under the tree. But they did have me knit them second stockings for their Dad's home. I also was requested by my younger son to make a stocking for his girlfriend so she matched with the rest of the family. She is still in the family and will probably be my daughter in law some day so I was delighted that he wanted me to make her one. I had lost my original pattern so he even bought me the books to do it with and she got to choose what she wanted on it. She wanted Rudolph so I embelished it with lights etc. She loved it.



DorisT said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Doris. The problem with the stockings is that they stretch. Can you imagine how many things will fit into a stretching stocking that is already a good size? It almost broke me filling the stockings before the gifts under the tree. LOL I had 5 stockings to fill by the way.
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Kathleen, you are so talented! Those cakes are great!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you Doris. I probably would have kept it up except the kids enjoyed Dairy Queen Ice Cream cakes and I had so many people to do at the same time of year.



DorisT said:


> Kathleen, you are so talented! Those cakes are great!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

[Boys like it if you add a shake of mild chilli powder, we're really very predictable creatures. Radish butter on our eggy soldiers for brekkers with buckets of _Buck's Fizz_ to watch the _F1_ qualifying for the Korean Grand Prix, _Petrolhead Heaven_ this weekend!

Dave[/quote]

dave - how do you make radish butter?

sam


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> NanGreen said:
> 
> 
> > anneevamod said:
> ...


You are most welcome. Goggle and the internet are interesting tools.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

[Off to _Bonfire_ this evening, a jolly little one down in Sussex, it's great fun dressing up as smugglers and watching as night gets turned into day. We love _Bonfire_, it's the best season of the year!

Dave[/quote]

dave - we need a history lesson on "bonfire season".

thanks

sam


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Same Here is a recipe I found 1/2 cup chopped radishes (6 - 10, depending on size) 
- 1/4 cup butter 
- 1 tablespoon chopped fresh herbs or lemon zest (optional) 
salt

Serving Description: two baguette slices, or one larger slice of bread, spread with 1 tablespoon butter plus radish 
Servings: 4 
Enter desired servings:

Prep Time: 5 minutes 
Cook Time: 0 minutes 
Total Time: 5 minutes

Wash, but don't peel, the radishes. Chop them medium-fine. 
Mash butter with herbs and/or zest, if using. Add cut-up radishes, mix well. Add salt to taste. 
Spread on crusty, preferably whole grain, bread.



thewren said:


> [Boys like it if you add a shake of mild chilli powder, we're really very predictable creatures. Radish butter on our eggy soldiers for brekkers with buckets of _Buck's Fizz_ to watch the _F1_ qualifying for the Korean Grand Prix, _Petrolhead Heaven_ this weekend!
> 
> Dave


dave - how do you make radish butter?

sam[/quote]


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Hope this helps until Dave is back. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sussex_Bonfire_Societies
It is kind of interesting. I am learning lots of things from the UK that I did not know. :lol:



thewren said:


> [Off to _Bonfire_ this evening, a jolly little one down in Sussex, it's great fun dressing up as smugglers and watching as night gets turned into day. We love _Bonfire_, it's the best season of the year!
> 
> Dave


dave - we need a history lesson on "bonfire season".

thanks

sam[/quote]

:lol:


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> Turkey bacon still has a good bit of saturated fat. I am trying to avoid having to go on prescription meds for cholesterol SO I need to be really careful about the sat fats. I don't track anything else and take all the OTC supplements the docs suggest to try to lower it but my family predisposition to high cholesterol is HUGE. If diet and exercise don't bring it close to the recommended levels, I may have to cave in to the prescription meds despite all the possible side effects . . . many of which have been problems for other family members.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just taken off the third RX of statin meds. Just can't take them. I get muscle pain. So I''m taking 2,000 - 3,000 mgs of Omega 3 fish oil plus Niacin daily. I go for blood work week of 10/24 to see what cholestrol level is. Hope the fish oil and niacin work.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

There is a group that I saw in BC, Canada called the Society for Creative Anachronism. It seems they are around the world. It was an interesting group to be around and see some things from medievel times. Here is a link explaining a little history about them. Society for Creative Anachronism


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Thank you Doris. The problem with the stockings is that they stretch. Can you imagine how many things will fit into a stretching stocking that is already a good size? It almost broke me filling the stockings before the gifts under the tree. LOL I had 5 stockings to fill by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kbw1953 - we always used the stockings mostly for "necessary" items - toothpaste, etc - along with some fun stuff. big items fill faster. lol

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> I also found the pictures of the cakes I used to decorate for my family. If anyone is interested in seeing them, let me know.


yes yes and yes

sam


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Well Sam, the surprise will be on them this year. My children are now all adults and I am going there to visit them all for the first Christmas I have had in 7 years. I will put out my stocking and see what happens. LOL I can imagine it will be empty



thewren said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Doris. The problem with the stockings is that they stretch. Can you imagine how many things will fit into a stretching stocking that is already a good size? It almost broke me filling the stockings before the gifts under the tree. LOL I had 5 stockings to fill by the way.
> ...


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

maryanne said:


> SHCooper said:
> 
> 
> > To see the difference between American and English bacon:
> ...


We were in England and Ireland abt 20 yrs ago. Love that English bacon. When we returned I tried in vain to find it. No luck. The closest was Canadian bacon, but that just doesn't cut it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonderful cakes kbw - you could make my birthday cake anytime - have you ever decorated a cherry pie? lol

sam


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

No Sam, have not decorated a cherry pie but I certainly have made them. I used to have my own cherries and I would pit them all and freeze them. Then take them out and make the pies with the MPK Foods Strawberry Glaze. It was the simplest way of making pies. I would take a raw pie shell and bake it to brown. 
Meanwhile, in a bowl, pour the packet of glaze in and add 2/3 cup sugar and mix well. Then add one cup of boiling water. Pour over cherries or strawberries and put in the pie shell. Then put in the fridge to set. When ready to serve, top with whipped cream or topping. There is also the same thing for blueberries. The berries are never cooked. But my goodness, they are my absolute favorite pies.



thewren said:


> wonderful cakes kbw - you could make my birthday cake anytime - have you ever decorated a cherry pie? lol
> 
> sam


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

dorisage said:


> SHCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Turkey bacon still has a good bit of saturated fat. I am trying to avoid having to go on prescription meds for cholesterol SO I need to be really careful about the sat fats. I don't track anything else and take all the OTC supplements the docs suggest to try to lower it but my family predisposition to high cholesterol is HUGE. If diet and exercise don't bring it close to the recommended levels, I may have to cave in to the prescription meds despite all the possible side effects . . . many of which have been problems for other family members.
> ...


 :thumbdown:


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

dorisage said:


> SHCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Turkey bacon still has a good bit of saturated fat. I am trying to avoid having to go on prescription meds for cholesterol SO I need to be really careful about the sat fats. I don't track anything else and take all the OTC supplements the docs suggest to try to lower it but my family predisposition to high cholesterol is HUGE. If diet and exercise don't bring it close to the recommended levels, I may have to cave in to the prescription meds despite all the possible side effects . . . many of which have been problems for other family members.
> ...


 :thumbdown:


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

Sorry about the double click on my post and also embarassed to say that my "reply" ended up in the middle somehow. Oops!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> dorisage said:
> 
> 
> > SHCooper said:
> ...


Yup - I'm also taking CoQ10. What is policosonal ? Don't think I've ever seen that.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Well Sam, the surprise will be on them this year. My children are now all adults and I am going there to visit them all for the first Christmas I have had in 7 years. I will put out my stocking and see what happens. LOL I can imagine it will be empty.
> 
> Kathleen, you reminded me of the time my m-in-law came for a Christmas visit. She warned me in advance that she was bringing her stocking, so, of course, I had to go out and buy things for it. I thought she might reciprocate by bringing at least one thing for each of the kids' stockings, but she didn't. I thought at the time it was selfish of her and I still do.
> 
> She lived in the same town as her only daughter, but always preferred to spend Christmas with us. Don't know why???


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

dorisage said:


> SHCooper said:
> 
> 
> > dorisage said:
> ...


It's been impossible to find in stores. I buy online. 20mg tablets made from plant waxes that may inhibit lipid p


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

I am trying my darndest to avoid the statins!!!

My youngest son had to see a cardiologist for a possible murmur (turns out the doc is married to my lung doc) and he told me to be sure to take fish oil to provide at least 1000mg EPA/DHA daily. I also take CoQ10, policosonal (from sugar cane, NOT rice cause that type is worthless) and niacin. My bad went down but not enough. I need more exercise, less weight, and to watch the saturated fats very closely or my family doc will be more insistent about the statins.

I was just taken off the third RX of statin meds. Just can't take them. I get muscle pain. So I''m taking 2,000 - 3,000 mgs of Omega 3 fish oil plus Niacin daily. I go for blood work week of 10/24 to see what cholestrol level is. Hope the fish oil and niacin work.[/quote]

:thumbdown:[/quote]

Yup - I'm also taking CoQ10. What is policosonal ? Don't think I've ever seen that.[/quote]

It's been impossible to find in stores. I buy online. 20mg tablets made from plant waxes that may inhibit lipid p[/quote]

Sorry. I am using my druid and lost control! Policosonol "may inhibit lipid peroxidation" and thus help lower LDL levels like stating do.


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

Aargh! The phone auto-corrects spelling and I don't always catch it BUT you would think a Droid phone would not "correct" its own name to druid!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Karryn (interesting spelling of your name by the way. I like it) Here are the pictures of my cakes. I stopped doing them when the arthritis in my hands stopped me. Enjoy


I used to make wheat-free cakes for a family, and was glad to have molds to use, especially Garfield. The third cake was a giraffe, one where you cut the sheet cake in pieces and put them together. Try to find something to transport a yard-high giraffe on. But they were appreciated.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Doris
I most likely will have some little things for the stockings. Especially the Grandchildren. My daughter is the type that when I go, conveniently takes me shopping every day and tells me what her kids need. I finally have to say I cannot afford anything else. And she borrows money with the idea of paying back. But for whatever reasons come up, she cannot afford to. Right now she owes her grandfather money for buying her car for several years now, and she owes me about $700. She borrowed $800 but for her birthday, I sent a card with a little note that she now owes me $100 less. Of course, she plasters all over the internet her thank yous to her father for his gift, but is too embarrassed to say what I gave her. She did tell me that my Christmas and Birthday presents this year will be on time (because I will be there) but I still have not received anything for last years LOL. I am not mad about it. But at some point they have to learn that you cannot always ask and get everything you want. She is 27 years old now.



DorisT said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Well Sam, the surprise will be on them this year. My children are now all adults and I am going there to visit them all for the first Christmas I have had in 7 years. I will put out my stocking and see what happens. LOL I can imagine it will be empty.
> ...


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> Aargh! The phone auto-corrects spelling and I don't always catch it BUT you would think a Droid phone would not "correct" its own name to druid!


SH Cooper - I just sent you a PM re policosonal.
DOri Sage


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

DorisT said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Well Sam, the surprise will be on them this year. My children are now all adults and I am going there to visit them all for the first Christmas I have had in 7 years. I will put out my stocking and see what happens. LOL I can imagine it will be empty.
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

dorisage said:


> SHCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Turkey bacon still has a good bit of saturated fat. I am trying to avoid having to go on prescription meds for cholesterol SO I need to be really careful about the sat fats. I don't track anything else and take all the OTC supplements the docs suggest to try to lower it but my family predisposition to high cholesterol is HUGE. If diet and exercise don't bring it close to the recommended levels, I may have to cave in to the prescription meds despite all the possible side effects . . . many of which have been problems for other family members.
> ...


You might want to look at the recent study on niaspan that was stopped. And since I stopped taking that my doctor upped the fish oil to 4000 daily.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I take offense to this statement as I never said I am not taking anything for the kids stockings. What I said was that I imagined my stocking would be empty. People jump to conclusions and do not read what they see.



RookieRetiree said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > KBW-1953 said:
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> I take offense to this statement as I never said I am not taking anything for the kids stockings. What I said was that I imagined my stocking would be empty. People jump to conclusions and do not read what they see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

And in that statement I was told I reminded them of this person. I have been the most generous person to my kids, almost to a fault. I am in no way like this person.



mjs said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > I take offense to this statement as I never said I am not taking anything for the kids stockings. What I said was that I imagined my stocking would be empty. People jump to conclusions and do not read what they see.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kbw1953 - i am hoping that is not what the person meant.

however - i don't think any of us thought that - certainly i didn't.

sam


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you Sam. I have been to hell and back with my kids. I was in a very abusive marriage and my oldest son got hooked big time on hard drugs. My daughter was suicidal for awhile. And my youngest son hated me for leaving. I have been gone 11 years from that marriage now. It has taken me a lot of courage and time to get myself together while trying to get my kids together and we are getting there. My kids still love me and they understand. My son, now 31 years of age has been clean for the past 11 months. My daughter has gotten out of an abusive relationship in April and my youngest son is looking forward to me going there for Christmas. But I have never abandoned my children. I have always been there for them. I love my kids more than any one will ever know. I have been there financially and emotionally for them all. I certainly do not want to be put in the place of being a selfish mother. I would and could not do that. I have had to get tough sometimes as they all need to stand on their own two feet also. My youngest is doing that by working full time and putting himself through college.



thewren said:


> kbw1953 - i am hoping that is not what the person meant.
> 
> however - i don't think any of us thought that - certainly i didn't.
> 
> sam


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I checked online and couldn't find anything - the answer should be interesting.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I have a daughter that has a major chip on her shoulder with me for some reason and I don't know why. When I was injured 3 1/2 years ago I asked for help, she lives 20 miles from me, and was told she had a full plate. She will be there for her dad as he doles out money whenever asked. I don't have family - all I have are relatives so I am just here with my kitty. I know some will think I am lucky, but gee it would be nice to have a holiday with someone. I don't call the daugher and haven't seen my grandson because I wasn't able to drive and don't have the money for gifts. I did send him $10.00 and didn't even get a thank you note. Sad how people only want you for what you can give and love isn't enough. I hope your time with them goes well and if you need any emotional support just get online and we will all be there for you. I speak for everyone, as the people on this website are really great about being there for each other. PS: If no one hears from me in December I will be in my hiding mode.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Karryn (interesting spelling of your name by the way. I like it) Here are the pictures of my cakes. I stopped doing them when the arthritis in my hands stopped me. Enjoy


It's the good ol Irish spelling---Kerry. From parents named Sterling and Constance, how's that for some old names?

I love the cakes! Thank you for posting them!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> I take offense to this statement as I never said I am not taking anything for the kids stockings. What I said was that I imagined my stocking would be empty. People jump to conclusions and do not read what they see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

That's what I thought


kerryn said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > I take offense to this statement as I never said I am not taking anything for the kids stockings. What I said was that I imagined my stocking would be empty. People jump to conclusions and do not read what they see.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for what? sam



kittykatzmom said:


> I checked online and couldn't find anything - the answer should be interesting.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I did not talk about my MIL. Someone else wrote that.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Isn't that the truth. We take our football very seriously, from High School on up. My family was a riot. I went to FSU, my sister and BIL to UF, my mom to UM, my SIL works for UM, my father U of GA, and my brother Clemson. It was sometimes difficult to watch football together and I never call my sister on weekends during football season. She is a rabid fan.

ROLL TIDE !!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ok everyone - let's kiss and make up - feelings may have been hurt but it was not intentional. can we all move ahead? 

sam


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Want to hear about the Christmas my mother came to visit? My mom and I never did see eye to eye and we were always like night and day. I was a bank teller and the day she was arrive we had a robbery right when we opened. I was worried about picking up my daugher and getting to meet my mother on time. What was my mother worried about when she got here? Getting her beer on the way home.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Good idea.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> Want to hear about the Christmas my mother came to visit? My mom and I never did see eye to eye and we were always like night and day. I was a bank teller and the day she was arrive we had a robbery right when we opened. I was worried about picking up my daugher and getting to meet my mother on time. What was my mother worried about when she got here? Getting her beer on the way home.


kkmom - no one gave us a chance to choose our parents or family - that's where GOOD friends come in as extended family. think i would let mother at her home for the holidays.

sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> kkmom - no one gave us a chance to choose our parents or family - that's where GOOD friends come in as extended family. think i would let mother at her home for the holidays.
> 
> sam


You are so right, Sam! And hi, everyone...I've been "gone" for a bit, working on a big project (I posted pics earlier) and trying to adjust to this crazy weather we've been having (cold, hot, cold, hot, sometimes in the same day). Right now I think I may be getting a cold, but things could be worse!

I plan to start on more Christmas gifts this coming week--must make more than buy this year, but I enjoy it, so it's not a hassle.  My Grand Boy's first Christmas is this year, too (he turns 7 months old in a couple of days) so I will be knitting him a stocking! I have a shawl already done for my 2nd DD, and I'm going to make that skull beanie everyone's raving about for 3rd DD, too. I made bread this week and am thinking about pea soup for supper tonight (love soup of all kinds). Tomorrow we will meet up with some friends for breakfast, and then I suspect he will be in front of the football game most of the afternoon/evening (that's okay with me--more knitting time!). I hope to get some pumpkin empanadas made soon, too--DD got me a way cool little mold thingy for pressing the dough together, and she says she'll help me.

I hope everyone is doing as well as possible--sorry to hear of the ailments and injuries this week and will send good thoughts to all!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - did you think you would get away without posting a recipe on kp? lol

sam

I hope to get some pumpkin empanadas made soon, too--DD got me a way cool little mold thingy for pressing the dough together, and she says she'll help me.

I hope everyone is doing as well as possible--sorry to hear of the ailments and injuries this week and will send good thoughts to all![/quote]


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ha ha, Sam--I thought about that as soon as I pressed the send button. I'll go find it right now!


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

martin keith said:


> Sorry guys, I used a poor choice of words, I can no longer receive a notice from kp when I have made a comment on a topic and posted it and then someone else makes a comment I would get a e mail notice.
> RookieRetiree post is more accurate than mine.


same thing happened to me. i was told i marked a message a spam or junk. which i don't remember doing and i was told i had to wait 2 months and then i could resign up. well i did as i was told now i'm waiting for them to say if i can get the newsletter back. will let you know if i get it back. if you would like.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> ok everyone - let's kiss and make up - feelings may have been hurt but it was not intentional. can we all move ahead?
> 
> sam


Hooray.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > kkmom - no one gave us a chance to choose our parents or family - that's where GOOD friends come in as extended family. think i would let mother at her home for the holidays.
> ...


I assume the pumpkin is in the filling and not the dough. Did you ever stop to think that it seems many, if not most, cultures have some version of a turnover?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Off to _Bonfire_ this evening, a jolly little one down in Sussex, it's great fun dressing up as smugglers and watching as night gets turned into day. We love _Bonfire_, it's the best season of the year!
> ...


Just got home, reeking of smoke and powder, our ears ringing from explosions and our voices are hoarse from cheering as the effigies were consumed by fire and torn apart by powder, great fun!

I'll tell the whole story when I post this year's egg cosy design, meanwhile, here's the short version.

On the 5th of November 1605, Guy Fawkes was discovered, booted and spurred for flight with shuttered lantern, under the Great Chamber of the Houses of Parliament with 36 barrels of gunpowder, just about to light a slow fuse on the charge which would explode during the State Opening of Parliament. It was the first modern terrorist plot and was intended to bring about regime change in the most devastating of ways, there was enough powder to level an area about half a mile in diameter and dig a fifty foot deep crater, this was a serious plot.

The Gunpowder Plot was the creation of Robert, or Robin, Catesby and had been conceived the previous year in a room above a pub in The Strand, all the best conspiracies start in pubs and this was no exception. England had swung from Catholic, to Protestant, to Catholic and back to Protestant since Henry VIII, The Gunpowder Plot was a Catholic conspiracy.

At this time, Catholics were subject to _Recusancy Laws_, from the Latin _recusare_ to refuse, they were the original _refuseniks_. The laws have been likened to McCarthyism in the 1950s, but that was a picnic in the park compared to these laws. The biggest problem for Catholics was caused by Pope Gregory who in 1570 declared with the full force of Holy Writ, "Whomsoever rids the world of this miserable heretic shall be committing no sin". The 'miserable heretic' in question was Queen Elizabeth and she wasn't overly impressed by this incitement to her murder, the laws were tightened.

This was no simple plot, these were brave men who truly believed in what they were doing and Fawkes was an expert in gunpowder technology; he had served with the Catholic Spanish as a sapper fighting the Protestant Dutch, so he wasn't an amateur. The plot was in two parts, the first was to destroy the levers of power; the second part was to kidnap the King's daughter, use her as a puppet and marry her off, England was to become part of the Spanish Empire.

It was well thought out too, by timing it for the State Opening of Parliament, they would with one 'terrible blow' kill: The King, The Queen, The Prince of Wales, the Lords, the politicians, the archbishops and most of the judiciary. England's entire establishment would be destroyed and the country would be ripe for a takeover.

Across the country we celebrate the foiling of the plot on _Guy Fawkes Night_, but in Kent and Sussex it's something very special, we refer to it as _The English Passover_, the night England was delivered from utter chaos. We celebrate with the ringing of bells, torchlight processions, marching bands, fireworks, bonfires and the burning of effigies on a _Bonfire Field_ which is really a field of public execution, great fun! The processions are headed by the town's _Bishop of Bonfire_ and his _Boyes_, dressed as choirboys, their surplices trimmed with black and marked with soot, they carry torches and their job is to _rabble-rouse_ and lead the town to the field, it's all very symbolic.

I grew up with it, my great great grandfather was Bishop, as was my great grandfather and my great uncle. I love fireworks and have cordite in my veins! My great uncle was born on the morning of the 5th of November, the newborn child was proudly paraded through the town in his father's arms and taken to the field for his first Bonfire, nothing like getting them when they're young!

I can remember being taught how to carry a torch properly by my great uncle when I was a little _boye_, I was making them by the time I was eight. In later years I was taught how to charge lance-work, set fuses and eventually to pack shells. They're dangerous things and one needs to exercise extreme caution when using them, but their brilliant fleeting beauty can bring great joy.

Not much more to say, I love fireworks with a passion, the _Bonfire Season_ is my favourite time of year!

Dave


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Good Morning All

It is 8am on a sunny Sunday morning in Brisbane. We have had a bit of rain lately and a couple of big storms. 

Today my husband is off to a friends place to watch football and I am going to the Gallery of Modern Art (GOMA) to have a look at a contemporary textiles exhibition.

The exhibition covers items that are knitted, woven, looped and stitched from gallery's in Australia, Asia and the Pacific. It could be a mistake going because I am sure to get ideas for more projects. I must remember to take my camera this time. Actually, I will put it in my bag now.

Happy tea party to everybody.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Karryn (interesting spelling of your name by the way. I like it) Here are the pictures of my cakes. I stopped doing them when the arthritis in my hands stopped me. Enjoy


Oh my, KBW - those cakes are just too cute! My favorite is Yosemite Sam; his mustaches are priceless. You have a wonderful talent. I am so sorry that you are unable to decorate cakes any more.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh Dave

I love it when adults let the child inside take such delight in life around them. We all need to nurture that child and let it have free reign more often.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jmoster80 said:


> Hello to one and all from gorgeous London! I have been so lucky to enjoy two falls as I just returned from a three-week visit to family and friends in Minneapolis. The weather was fabulous and I saw the leaves turn and begin to fall. Now, it is happening here! How lucky am I?!
> The roast veggies are my favorite part of winter (well, one of my favorite parts), but I have not used bacon either. While one can cut off the fat, I rather enjoy the whole darn bit and just don't use it often. I do prefer American bacon, but I am sure that is because I lived there for 50 years and am used to it. No one roasts veggies like the UK folks tho!
> Dave, I never knew lamb fat was so bad, but I suppose if I had thought about it, I would have realized it is quite abundant. I love lamb stew but it is ever so fatty. Suggestions? Cook it one day and let it sit to get rid of the fat perhaps?
> Enjoy the rest of the weekend one and all!


The problem with lamb is that a lot of the fat is in the fibre of the meat and can't be trimmed off in the same way as one can with pork and beef. A little fat is good because it carries the flavour, but one can have too much.

With a stew, I take it out of the oven about half an hour before the end of the cooking period and allow it to calm down for a few minutes, the fat will rise to the surface and can be soaked up using kitchen paper. I also use this technique with sausage casseroles and some sauces, it's the most efficient method I know of.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> Oh Dave
> 
> I love it when adults let the child inside take such delight in life around them. We all need to nurture that child and let it have free reign more often.


I have zero intention of growing up, ever!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Karryn (interesting spelling of your name by the way. I like it) Here are the pictures of my cakes. I stopped doing them when the arthritis in my hands stopped me. Enjoy


Fabulous cakes, you are seriously talented!

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> LesleighAnne said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Dave
> ...


LesleighAnne, how true it is. It starts with coloring books when we tell children to stay inside the lines. This is a soapbox topic for me, but I will jump off now and behave myself.

Dave, Rock On!!!


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> LesleighAnne said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Dave
> ...


Three Cheers. I know it keeps a smile on my face and it puts a smile on the faces of many people.

LesleighAnne


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> I assume the pumpkin is in the filling and not the dough. Did you ever stop to think that it seems many, if not most, cultures have some version of a turnover?


You assume correctly (though we do have a pumpkin mochi recipe that has the pumpkin mixed in the dough). And sorry for the delay--found I'd used up my onion and had to make a dash to the store to get one for the pea soup! 

Here's the recipe for the empanadas:

DOUGH (makes about 10-12)

1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1 cup masa (masa is very fine corn meal, almost as finely ground as flour)
1 tsp. baking powder
1 tsp. salt
1/2 cup butter, melted and cooled
1/2 to 3/4 cup water

Mix flour, masa, baking powder, and salt together in a bowl. Add the melted butter to the flour mixture. Gradually add the water, starting with 1/2 cup. Work it into the mixture with your hands, adding more of the water as needed to dampen all ingredients. Form the dough into a ball, wrap in plastic wrap, and chill for 30 minutes.

Once chilled, divide dough ball in half and roll out to 1/8" thickness. Cut out 5" diameter circles (this is where my little gadget comes in handy--one side cuts out the circles and the other presses the pies together; it's an empanada maker from Tupperware). Keep rolling and cutting circles until all dough is used up. Set circles aside until ready to fill (you can stack them between plastic wrap or wax paper pieces if space is limited--unless the filling is made ahead of time, the circles may need to go back in the refrigerator temporarily, too).

FILLING

1 small can pumpkin (15 oz.)
1 tblsp cornstarch
1/4 to 1/2 cup brown sugar, depending on taste
1 tblsp butter, melted
1 tsp cinnamon
1/4 tsp nutmeg
1/2 tsp ginger (or spices according to taste--I like a tad more nutmeg in mine)

You may want to add 1/4 cup of raisins or nuts (or both) as desired, too.

Mix all ingredients well.

Beat one egg in a small bowl. Lay out circle of dough; place about 2 tblsp of filling in the middle. Brush beaten egg around edges of circle; fold circle in half; press around outer edges to seal. Place empanadas on lightly greased (or foil-covered) cookie sheet. Brush tops with remaining egg.

Bake in a preheated 375F oven for 12-15 minutes or until golden brown.

Dang. Now I _really_ want some!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> If no one hears from me in December I will be in my hiding mode.


Too bad we don't live closer. You could spend the holidays with me as I doubt my kids will join us for Christmas again. Last year I had the full Christmas break at our condo in Long Beach, WA and they didn't show. This year we will have the full time again but at Discovery Bay. I hope they make it this year as that is what their Christmas gift from us is. So I know what you are going through. I know they weren't raised to be ungrateful but somehow they seem to be (or at least it feels that way).


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Boys like it if you add a shake of mild chilli powder, we're really very predictable creatures. Radish butter on our eggy soldiers for brekkers with buckets of _Buck's Fizz_ to watch the _F1_ qualifying for the Korean Grand Prix, _Petrolhead Heaven_ this weekend!
> ...


It's the easiest of things and fantastic on toast soldiers for dipping in your soft-boiled eggs!

*Radish Butter*

_Ingredients:_
2 oz (55g) slightly salted butter, softened
6 radishes
freshly ground black pepper

_Method:_

Wash and trim, but do not peel, the radishes. coarsely grate them onto kitchen towel and pat them to remove the excess moisture. Mix the radish into the butter with a fork and add a generous grinding of black pepper.

Also superb on crusty wholemeal bread with soup, which my 'littles elves' are making at this very minute!.

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

And, because we're on a pumpkin kick around here, here's the mochi recipe!

PUMPKIN MOCHI

8 oz (1 cup) pumpkin
1 cup sugar
3 cups mochiko (sweet rice flour)
dash of cinnamon
sesame seeds
oil for frying

We find rice flour and sesame seeds at the world market in the Asian food section--it's much cheaper there than buying it at the regular grocery.

Mix pumpkin, sugar, mochiko, and cinnamon in a bowl. Heat oil for frying to about 350F. Roll a tablespoon of pumpkin mixture in sesame seeds and drop in hot oil. Deep fry for about 8 minutes. Place on paper towels to drain excess oil.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> It is 8am on a sunny Sunday morning in Brisbane. We have had a bit of rain lately and a couple of big storms.
> 
> ...


Have a fab time, is there a web link to the gallery so we can all have a gawp?

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DollieD said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > patocenizo said:
> ...


I did see it many years ago and it was a magical moment. I hope you weren't insulted by my love of Pacific sunsets, it's a totally subjective thing!

Dave


----------



## Donna A (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for hosting Dave, Have been busy and gone camping for a while nice to be home and enjoying the party. Will try your veggie with bacon, sounds great! Tonite I roasted a butternut squash, and added it to saute apples, onions, garlic. Then added roasted turnip and carrot, salt, pepper, a little tyme. butter, and chicken stock. My husband said it was the best soup he ever ate! Had a good day racking leaves and putting up sorm windows. LET THE KNITTING BEGIN!!!Enjoy life!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Dave. I do like Apple Cider (the alcohol beverage) and maybe one day I can try the Kentish one. One of my favorite drinks right now was named after you, actually. Fireball. Have you heard of it? It is a cinnamon flavored Corn Whiskey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never tried it, but I'm going to hunt down a bottle now you've told me about it, I absolutely must!

Dave


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

It's about 6 pm here in Tennessee and has been a busy one. I've worked on several things and have a heavenly spice cake cooling now. The oldest has a birthday Monday and her father on Wednesday, so we are all celebrating tomorrow at the youngest's house. The first time I made this was shortly after I married 46 yrs ago. Hope you like:
Heavenly Spice Cake
1 cup butter
2 1/2 cups sugar
2 eggs, unbeaten
8 Tbsp cocoa
2 tsp soda
1 tsp cloves
1 tsp cinnamon
1 tsp vanilla
1 tsp salt
2 cups buttermilk
3 cups sifted cake flour
Crean butter and 1 1/2 cup sugar. Add eggs one at a time beating well after each addition. Mix remaining sugar with cocoa and spices and add to the first mixture. Add alternately the buttermilk and flour sifted with soda. You can add nuts or raisins if desired. Bake 1 hour or until knife comes out smooth at 350.
Use whatever frosting you like best.
Had to get the copy from sister in law because the 80 yr old book was about to fall apart


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ooh, I love spice cake! My grandmother used to make the best I ever had, and this seems close to her recipe (it's the buttermilk, she always said).  Donna A, your soup sounds delicious as well. 

I'm smelling the ham/pea/carrot/onion simmering and the corn bread that just came out of the oven. Now, if he would only get home so we can EAT! LOL


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I found these links to the textile exhibit in Brisbane:

http://qag.qld.gov.au/about_us/architecture/goma

http://qag.qld.gov.au/exhibitions/current/threads_contemporary_textiles_and_the_social_fabric

Beautiful building, and the exhibit looks promising.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:



> And in that statement I was told I reminded them of this person. I have been the most generous person to my kids, almost to a fault. I am in no way like this person.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> To see the difference between American and English bacon:
> 
> http://howgoodisthat.wordpress.com/2008/10/03/why-is-american-bacon-different-to-british-bacon/


That's a pretty good article. In England we tend to use _streaky bacon_ in toast sandwiches with loads of _HP Sauce_, or with braised liver in a rich dark gravy, or drape it over poultry and game birds during roasting to protect the flesh and add good flavour. _Back bacon_ is an excellent cut and superb as part of a _Full English_.

UK butchers sell something called _long back_, which is the full rasher from back to streaky. You can fry it whole, or cut it as desired and use the sections as needed.

I always use unsmoked streaky bacon in my bacon puddings, _Great British Stodge_ and a brill Winter dish!

Dave


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

I Don't know who posted about the chocolates shapes like coins and are in gold wrappers - but they are called Chanakah Gelt. Gelt being the Yiddish for money. They come in milk chocolate and dark chocolate. It is still purchaseable around Christmas time as Christmas is about the same time frame as Chanakah.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> LesleighAnne said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning All
> ...


There is, but you need to go into 'Artists' in the left menu to view some of the pieces. Here it is.

http://qag.qld.gov.au/exhibitions/current/threads_contemporary_textiles_and_the_social_fabric

LesleighAnne


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Please be careful, Dave, between the cordite and the petrol in your veins, you're bound to self-implode? We wouldn't want that to happen!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

dorisage said:


> I Don't know who posted about the chocolates shapes like coins and are in gold wrappers - but they are called Chanakah Gelt. Gelt being the Yiddish for money. They come in milk chocolate and dark chocolate. It is still purchaseable around Christmas time as Christmas is about the same time frame as Chanakah.


Doris - that was me. I have fond memories of getting a couple of those "coins" in my Christmas stocking. Growing up in small town rural Iowa, I didn't personally know any Jewish families so never knew the history relating to Chanakah. I think the coins must have been brought for our stockings by one of my older brothers or sisters who had moved off the farm to Minneapolis and Chicago. Thanks for filling me in on the history - I hope I'll be able to find them this year and put them in the stockings.


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> SHCooper said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to try this recipe but need to cut back on the bacon (high cholesterol puts a damper on lots of yummy things with bacon and cheese). I may try it with 1/2 the bacon and add a little lean ham.
> ...


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

The cakes are wonderful. How talented. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dorisage said:


> I Don't know who posted about the chocolates shapes like coins and are in gold wrappers - but they are called Chanakah Gelt. Gelt being the Yiddish for money. They come in milk chocolate and dark chocolate. It is still purchaseable around Christmas time as Christmas is about the same time frame as Chanakah.


I always included those little net bags of gold-wrapped coins in my kids' stockings. They've gotten quite expensive lately.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

DorisT said:


> dorisage said:
> 
> 
> > I Don't know who posted about the chocolates shapes like coins and are in gold wrappers - but they are called Chanakah Gelt. Gelt being the Yiddish for money. They come in milk chocolate and dark chocolate. It is still purchaseable around Christmas time as Christmas is about the same time frame as Chanakah.
> ...


I always liked them at Christmas time too! I remember getting the first ones with my brother and sister when I was about six. The awe and wonder of them was something else!! It was in our stocking. 
I looked on line for a bit of history of these gold-wrapped coins and came up with this:
http://www.ofchocolate.com/info/chocolate_coin.html

Just a little bit of trivia to consider.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for posting the spice cake recipe Brenda! My mom used to make spice cake and I loved it. Haven't had it in probably 30 years. I'm definitely going to make this!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi everyone, there is really something strange going on. I just finished serving my two months sentence for supposedly deleting a reply notification thru SPAM. I do not remember doing it but accepted my fate as it was possible. I don't think I have been receiving them for more than a week. I also receive very little spam, and what I do receive I delete one at a time as I receive them. I am very careful because of the previous two months. I don't see how it could have happened and believe it is an error.

Seems to me that several people are in the same predicament, released only to be sentenced to two months again. I was not notified. When I realized I had not received any notifications since 2:25 this afternoon I checked my profile and found the frozen settings. I have PM'd administration and suggested that perhaps there is a glitch in the program. I wish that those of you who are in the same boat would do the same.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


I have a very healthy awareness of precisely how dangerous fireworks are, they are inherently unstable and need to be treated with great caution and respect for their power.

I was brought up with them and taught properly, with a lot of careful supervision. In my view, the most dangerous approach is to over-protect the young. Many parents take the easy option and simply use the word "Don't", I believe this to be a mistake. They become 'forbidden fruit' to some children, who without any understanding of what they are dealing with, do stupid things as soon as they get their hands on them. Or, they reach adulthood and can legally buy fireworks for their own celebrations, but haven't a clue about the precautions they need to take, all too often it leads to unfortunate results.

An outright ban on fireworks isn't a viable option either, a couple of countries tried it and the result was a rise in accidents as people tried to make their own, irresponsible articles on the internet are a very real danger.

The only thing that really works is careful training and education. That means getting them young, demonstrating the hazards and drumming the _Firework Safety Code_ into them until it's second nature. Used properly they are a delight and you get to keep your fingers!

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

O.K. Ive read everything until now and Ive been inspired, tickled, and fascinated, and I want to thank so many of you and compliment so many of you and, but Im all teary eyed and, feeling wonderful about it, because I just watched the true to life story of the Georgia Teacher who won the teacher of the year award, even though he suffered from Turrets, or Tourettes Syndrome, and the school almost didnt take a chance on him and hire him. They did hire him in spite of the ticks and noises he made. He made the whole school district come together and learn so much. 

We are so lucky and Im so grateful for my life and friends. Im just going to say goodnight and sleep well, while I enjoy my red wine and snack and more of the sappy stories on Hallmark Channel. 
See you all tomorrow. Sleep well and blessed.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > LesleighAnne said:
> ...


Looks like a really good exhibition with some really good pieces, I hope you have a great time!

Dave


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Dave I think the Celts/British/Cornish/English (probably the entire population of the Isles) has been setting bonfires on the tops of the hills for thousands of years. Correct me if I'm wrong but it was for celebrations as well as signals, and has gone on for generations.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

P S. about Dave, and other men never growing up - I wish I could remember who to quote here, but someone said " Men never grow up. They just move on to more expensive toys!"


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi everyone again. If you missed my post on the bottom of page 13, please go back and read it.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> P S. about Dave, and other men never growing up - I wish I could remember who to quote here, but someone said " Men never grow up. They just move on to more expensive toys!"


The faster, the better!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Dave I think the Celts/British/Cornish/English (probably the entire population of the Isles) has been setting bonfires on the tops of the hills for thousands of years. Correct me if I'm wrong but it was for celebrations as well as signals, and has gone on for generations.


Quite true. There was no street lighting and it was colder in the seventeenth century than to-day. November was a dark unfriendly month, in 1605 the weather was brutal. Bonfires were traditionally lit for celebration, but humans have gathered around fires for thousands of years.

Following the foiling of the plot, it was decreed that fires should be lit, church bells should be rung and prayers said to celebrate the nation's deliverance from disaster. The first fire was lit in The Strand that very day.

Many bonfire societies incorporate old pagan Autumn customs into their celebrations. One of these is to roll a burning bale of hay across the fields as an offering to the earth gods in the hope they will be rewarded with a good crop the following year. Some societies do this with _powder_ hurling a barrel of fireworks down a cliff face, dragging barrels of burning pitch through the town, or lobbing a hefty charge off a bridge so it explodes just before hitting the water, great fun! A particularly beautiful effect is cascades of fireworks streaming down the walls of a mediaeval abbey ruin, that really is a spectacular sight.

The pyrotechnicians can get very inventive, boys with dangerous toys, the effigies of Fawkes are stuffed with fireworks that fire in a sequence to recreate his execution, he was hung, drawn and quartered. These are big set pieces, they can be thirty foot tall and usually include a particularly loud 'screamer' to accompany the castration bit, it always induces a sharp intake of breath by all the men in the audience!

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Just watching Casey Stoner go round the spectacular Phillip Island circuit, he's amazing!
> 
> Dave


This morning (Sunday) on the news one of the drivers was complaining about the surface of the track. Saying it has never been good and this year is worse than ever.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

maryanne said:


> SHCooper said:
> 
> 
> > To see the difference between American and English bacon:
> ...


Ours looks like the English- and we are told how unhealthy bacon is with all its fat. US looks worse. At least with our bacon it is easy to remove most of the fat (except that it so nice).


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Just watching Casey Stoner go round the spectacular Phillip Island circuit, he's amazing!
> ...


Just watched the 125cc race, very windy and 'rain stopped play' 3 laps from the end. Hoping for a good Moto2 race now the sun has come out.

It's still the most spectacular track in the world!

Dave


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

We roast all kinds of vegies at our house. We like them with extra virgin olive oil and a package of dry Italian Dressing. Saves on the colesterol.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - we tried and lost - big time. the rangers go for the pennant second year in a row. i will help cheer them on to win.

sam


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just now getting to join the tea party. Busy weekend: going away party for a dear friend, babysitting by great nieces and nephew, and watching my Rangers win. On to the World Series! Sorry about your Tigers, Sam.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And, because we're on a pumpkin kick around here, here's the mochi recipe!
> 
> PUMPKIN MOCHI
> 
> ...


Oh wow....I didn't realize mochi was so easy to make....we love them! thank you for the recipes!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

brenda m said:


> It's about 6 pm here in Tennessee and has been a busy one. I've worked on several things and have a heavenly spice cake cooling now. The oldest has a birthday Monday and her father on Wednesday, so we are all celebrating tomorrow at the youngest's house. The first time I made this was shortly after I married 46 yrs ago. Hope you like:
> Heavenly Spice Cake
> 1 cup butter
> 2 1/2 cups sugar
> ...


Thank you ---this looks a winner! Can't wait to try it


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I made the mistake of deleting mail and hit the spam button so I can't recieve the emails so I am using my other account to get my newsletters. I have to wait two months to get my other account email back. I even wrote kp and told them what happened. Aol needs to move that darned spam button from beneath mail you wish to delete move the mouse just a touch and you spam someone accidently. 
Arrgggh. It is frustrating.



RookieRetiree said:


> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Dave you have out done yourself again, I am with Sam, roasted veggies are outstanding and top it off with bacon and the apples? I would never have thought to try that, but I have tried all of the other recipe you have given us and all were outstanding.
> ...


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks Dave for a very interesting history lesson! 
Years ago a read a book of that era (Ken Follett maybe?) that was very insightful about those times. I believe the Fawkes incident was represented as well. I'll have to check my library and find out who the author was. 
Thanks again---kerry


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> I made the mistake of deleting mail and hit the spam button so I can't recieve the emails so I am using my other account to get my newsletters. I have to wait two months to get my other account email back. I even wrote kp and told them what happened. Aol needs to move that darned spam button from beneath mail you wish to delete move the mouse just a touch and you spam someone accidently.
> Arrgggh. It is frustrating.
> 
> 
> ...


I was frozen out yesterday afternoon. I had only been receiving reply notifications for three weeks. And I believe that there are quite a few others. I get so few spams to delete ,I do it individually, never empty the folder. When I delete reply notifications from my inbox, I delete to trash, and I never delete anything from trash. It clears itself . I was being so careful. I really think there's a problem some where.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for your thoughts, Sam, it is exactly what I am doing at the moment but am exhausted from working so much and trying to run the home and be a mum. (Almost full time hours, 5 days a week, combining the 2 jobs.) It's so good to have voiced out my worries - and people have really given good advice and are making me think about what I would really prefer X


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

Thank you so much for your comment about the job(s). I like both jobs, the money comes in handy, especially for extras and treats - in fact I spend some of it on yarn and fabric within my two jobs - so the temptation to spend means I have to earn ... it just means I am exhausted juggling the two jobs and don't have enough time to make things with the bits and pieces I buy from work because I am at work too much ...


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

Now I have scrolled down this weekend's Knitting Tea Party I can imagine what a lively room full we would all be. Maybe a 'round' bunch too, with all the lovely recipe posts, he he, it makes my mouth water, and it's also started 'real' conversations as I have just been discussing the differences between US, Canadian and UK bacon with my hubby and son! I learn a lot on this forum. What a lovely sunny weekend again in Kent, UK. I


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kerryn said:


> Thanks Dave for a very interesting history lesson!
> Years ago a read a book of that era (Ken Follett maybe?) that was very insightful about those times. I believe the Fawkes incident was represented as well. I'll have to check my library and find out who the author was.
> Thanks again---kerry


Without doubt, the definitive work on the subject is _The Gunpowder Plot_ by Antonia Fraser. It is meticulously researched, covers the entire story and places it into historical context. It is a big book, but very accessible to the interested general reader, you don't need a degree in history to understand it. It's a good read and I'd recommend it to anyone.

My favourite character is Sir Robert Cecil, there was an interesting man. There is still much speculation as to the true extent of his knowledge. The events of the fifth of November are well-documented historical facts. We have this wonderful image of Fawkes being caught at the very last minute, in the old kitchens beneath the chamber, surrounded by barrels of gunpowder. This is what actually happened, but to believe it was down to luck is ridiculous, not with a charcter as intelligent and devious as Sir Robert Cecil involved, he wasn't _King's Intelligencer_ because his name had been drawn out of a hat!

The Bonfire Societies do more than simply raid the dressing-up box and have fun blowing things up once a year, although that is a very big part of it. The societies go into schools and colleges to teach the history of the plot, local history and about _Tudor Politics_ in general, a fun subject if ever there was! They also take the all-important firework safety message to the young, promoting responsible behaviour is an integral part of their work within the community.

Dave


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Dave
It actually amazes me to see some of the English surnames. My father's name is Cecil and the middle name is Rhodehouse. Can you imagine being saddled with that one. He would not tell anyone he had a middle name and I found out in my teens. And even then, he would not tell us what it was. His father was Heneage, which was handed down from the past also. All these were surnames so I suspect I will find them somewhere in my family history discoveries as I surge onwards. The use of Biblical names was certainly a big thing also, and the naming practices of how they all were handed down, making it very difficult to know if you have the correct ancestor or not, as cousins with the same name would be in the same villages etc. I had two Ann(e) Mee's who both married different Samuel Wheatley's. The two women were Aunt and Neice so until I discovered they were two different couples, nothing made a lot of sense. It took going through a registry office to find they were different people. They were all from the same village. And of course, you get a lady marrying one man of a certain name, then becoming widowed and then marrying his father of the same name. Yep, it all gets very confusing. Kathleen


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Names are interesting things, people have different attitudes towards their own. I couldn't stand the lot I had been saddled with, therefore not being the sentimental type, I ditched the lot and chose names I preferred as a present to myself. 

I believe that as human beings, we have the right to be self-defining, I consider this to be a fundamental freedom. I rather like the idea of a name being temporary until the age of eighteen, it would then be up to the individual to decide whether he or she would like to keep it, or choose something they prefer. It would give real meaning to coming-of-age as it would be the day one became an adult. It would also be a source of endless entertainment for future genealogists, I wouldn't want them to get bored! 

Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Finally got caught up on the posts. All of the receipts sound delicious! And I love the history lessons! Going to do some furniture rearranging today, when my DD wakes up. I'm letting her sleep so it will probably be this afternoon before we get to it. In the meantime, I will be doing some knitting!


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

TinaOR said:


> Thank you so much for your comment about the job(s). I like both jobs, the money comes in handy, especially for extras and treats - in fact I spend some of it on yarn and fabric within my two jobs - so the temptation to spend means I have to earn ... it just means I am exhausted juggling the two jobs and don't have enough time to make things with the bits and pieces I buy from work because I am at work too much ...


ah but think of the lovely stash you'll have for later on!!!!
I did that intentionally starting about a year befor I retired.
It is indeed a lovely and mighty stash for my simpler and poorer life style


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Names are interesting things, people have different attitudes towards their own. I couldn't stand the lot I had been saddled with, therefore not being the sentimental type, I ditched the lot and chose names I preferred as a present to myself.
> 
> I believe that as human beings, we have the right to be self-defining, I consider this to be a fundamental freedom. I rather like the idea of a name being temporary until the age of eighteen, it would then be up to the individual to decide whether he or she would like to keep it, or choose something they prefer. It would give real meaning to coming-of-age as it would be the day one became an adult. It would also be a source of endless entertainment for future genealogists, I wouldn't want them to get bored!
> 
> Dave


Dave, you are a devil!! It must be the red hair. :lol:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Names are interesting things, people have different attitudes towards their own. I couldn't stand the lot I had been saddled with, therefore not being the sentimental type, I ditched the lot and chose names I preferred as a present to myself.
> ...


I chose that too, it matches my personality!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> There is a group that I saw in BC, Canada called the Society for Creative Anachronism. It seems they are around the world. It was an interesting group to be around and see some things from medievel times. Here is a link explaining a little history about them. Society for Creative Anachronism


Don't they look like they're having fun? I once toyed with the idea of getting involved in SCA but never followed up and possibly missed some good times. Used to see the Tucson group occasionally having jousts etc. in local parks and on campus but haven't for a while - expect I've just been in the wrong places at the wrong times. 

Lately I've been reading lots of murder mysteries set in medieval times. There are several fine series by Michael Jecks, Margaret Frazer, Maureen Ash, and the late Arianna Franklin (I just bought the 4th and last in her Mistress of the Art of Death series - will miss her and her spunky 12th century woman "CSI" investigator).


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

brenda m said:


> It's about 6 pm here in Tennessee and has been a busy one. I've worked on several things and have a heavenly spice cake cooling now. The oldest has a birthday Monday and her father on Wednesday, so we are all celebrating tomorrow at the youngest's house. The first time I made this was shortly after I married 46 yrs ago. Hope you like:
> Heavenly Spice Cake
> 1 cup butter
> 2 1/2 cups sugar
> ...


Mmmmm! sounds delicious!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Thanks for the wonderful explanation and stories, Dave! I thought there must be some connection to Guy Fawkes - I love the additional context you've provided :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tried to download the puppies pictures here but somehow created a new topic. think this will get you there.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=590764&t=36365

wish i could find a good home for sally - i just can't keep up with her. i let her in the house and i have to follow her everywhere. twice she dragged a skein on yarn out to the doghouse when i wasn't looking. the same skein - she must love the color purple. lol

sam


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> Thanks for the wonderful explanation and stories, Dave! I thought there must be some connection to Guy Fawkes - I love the additional context you've provided :lol:


_Bonfire_ is far more than just a pretty fireworks display! The _Bonfire Towns_ pride themselves on their effects, my 'home town' is noted for its effigies of Fawkes, also for a 'guest effigy' who is a topical hate-figure, Prime Ministers and other politicians frequently get it! The chief pyrotechnician is ex Royal Ordnance, he's noisy!

At _Bonfire_ one gets to experience fireworks. The biggest of the shells are launched using seamless steel tubes that have to be sunk seven feet deep into the ground just to control the forces involved in hoiking them into the sky. London's second airport, Gatwick, is only a few miles away, we are given a thirty minute window during which planes are re-routed away from the field by air-traffic control. The barrages are spectacular, one feels the earth tremble as the lifters fire, watches the faint trail of sparks as shell rises, gets dazzled as one's entire field of vision is filled, gets deafened by the report and finally the concussion wave hits your chest, it's complete aerial mayhem and how things should be!

The extended season is so the societies can support each other, these are small country towns, some have only two or three thousand residents. Planning takes all year, there have to be road closures and the emergency services have to be present in case the unthinkable happens. The towns close well before the procession begins, with all the flammable materials around, safety is a priority.

Towns in Sussex celebrate their smuggling tradition too, there's more than a little mischief involved, hence the choice of guest effigy and some of the highly inventive method used to trigger the 'execution'; anything from a flaming arrow from an archer's bow, to a shot from a little tank!

If you ever get the chance to see one, it won't be a wasted evening!

Dave


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

It's a little after noon here in the Denver area and I'm sort of "seething". The "Occupy" protests have been going on it cities and towns across America and Europe. 

All these protesters seem to be accomplishing is to raise the costs to the cities and towns they are taking place in: Police costs, clean up costs, repair costs.

Greedy corporations are NOTHING new! This started back in the 50's when manufacturers discovered they could move their plants and mills to 3rd world countries, where labor is cheap. It increased their profit margins and in time they were rewarded by being able to hide those profits and not pay taxes on them.

While everyone mourned the death of Steve Jobs, has anyone even given a thought to how many jobs he and his company created in 3rd world countries instead of the US or Europe? Every time a new gadget comes out the rush to buy/order it is amazing and no one seems to care where it is built.

Do these protesters think they are accomplishing anything? Other than their actions are probably going to cost people jobs? Yes cities and towns will have to lay off people or mandate "furlough" days in order to pay for this mess!

Why don't they let their voices speak at both the voting booth and the check out line. Vote those out of office who encourage greed and massive profit, boycott those companies by not buying their products - no matter how much you THINK you need that latest electronic gadget.

Please don't camp in my public park, that's NOT what the park is for - it's for recreation, for people to enjoy. Please don't shut down my streets, people have jobs to go to, family to visit, ambulances and fire engines need to get to where they are needed! Streets are for transportation!!!!

There, I feel better!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

My husband, who hails from Tanzania, embodies his tribe's tradition of giving a child several names...the mother's family gives one, the father's family gives one, he inherits some and the child picks one, and then when he reaches a certain age he gets another one or two. In all he has about 8 names! Our last name is actually one of his "first" names, not a family name. Other than himself, our 2 kids and myself we are the only Malizas in the world.
Carol (IL)



FireballDave said:


> Names are interesting things, people have different attitudes towards their own. I couldn't stand the lot I had been saddled with, therefore not being the sentimental type, I ditched the lot and chose names I preferred as a present to myself.
> 
> I believe that as human beings, we have the right to be self-defining, I consider this to be a fundamental freedom. I rather like the idea of a name being temporary until the age of eighteen, it would then be up to the individual to decide whether he or she would like to keep it, or choose something they prefer. It would give real meaning to coming-of-age as it would be the day one became an adult. It would also be a source of endless entertainment for future genealogists, I wouldn't want them to get bored!
> 
> Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Unfortunately Courier, you won't change the way people shop. I can rember one lady complaining at the unfairness of it all when her son, a milkman, had been made redundant. This was the same woman who had cancelled her own milk delivery service because she could buy it cheaper from the supermarket!

Dave


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Dave, if people won't change, then they have no one to blame but themselves! You can't expect everyone else to change.

The protests and near riots will cost us all in the long run and solve nothing!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Sam, I tried send a pm re the dishcloths but lost it while trying to add pictures. Let me try this way. I have finished 2....not without some goofs, but I figured the dishes won't mind too much! Just ignore those please. As soon as I get some more yarn I'm going to try one of the patterns you sent me. thanks again for your help!

The puppies are TOO cute! But, I do understand about the amount of work. We wish them well in their new homes.
Carol (IL)


----------



## Paulaff (Mar 9, 2011)

Is it too late to join the tea party? It's 2:20pm here in MA & I'm ready for some more tea. I've really missed this blog having been laid up with a foot in a cast for the last few wks. Dave, your event sounds like a lot of fun--wish I was there!
: )


----------



## Paulaff (Mar 9, 2011)

ps: At this time of year we DO have some fun things like fall fairs or festivals which I love to go to.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> LesleighAnne said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Dave
> ...


why does this not surprise me


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Sam--The puppies are very cute----sorry that Sally is such a handful. Maybe you should make her a purple sweater? She's jealous of the time you spend with your needles!


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Better not travel with dog for this ocassion, lol :lol: My Sidnee goes bananas on our US Independence Day Fireworks, not even close your fireworks...


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Dave, if people won't change, then they have no one to blame but themselves! You can't expect everyone else to change.
> 
> The protests and near riots will cost us all in the long run and solve nothing!


You can't change Another,
but, 
You can change Yourself...


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Dave, your historical notes are so interesting! Unfortunately, back in the stone age when I was in school, we learned very little European history, and it was presented in such a way to guarantee a yawner. Do you have any favorite books that would tell the human side of British history, not just the dates? I'm not explaining this very well, but what I would like is something to bring the events to life, sort of the way you tell the stories.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

carol - they look great to me - and how brave you were to try and knit one in black - i would have gone blind.

sam



cmaliza said:


> Sam, I tried send a pm re the dishcloths but lost it while trying to add pictures. Let me try this way. I have finished 2....not without some goofs, but I figured the dishes won't mind too much! Just ignore those please. As soon as I get some more yarn I'm going to try one of the patterns you sent me. thanks again for your help!
> 
> The puppies are TOO cute! But, I do understand about the amount of work. We wish them well in their new homes.
> Carol (IL)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-36365-1.html

new address for the puppies.

sam


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Spent all afternoon winding and rewinding my self striping yarn for socks. This is the second time I have done this, and I just can't get it to match up. So frustrating. So I have now decided that I will just have mismatched socks!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Pam, the color sequence is the most important. I "cheat" when making socks from self striping or patterning yarn...i cast on that first stitch at a color change and take a photo with either my digital camera or cell phone to document it. Then when I make the 2nd sock...I refer back to the photo.

I'm rabid about my socks matching, which is stupid since I wear a uniform at work. Use technology to help you.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> one more thought before i go to bed - has anyone heard from maelinde - it seems it has been forever since she has been to the tea party.
> 
> sam


  sam i was thinking about her several times now and have yet to ask about her, my mind is about thaaaaat long these days, thanks for asking for me, so maelinde where are you? 
i did roast veggies for supper last nite, i loved them, bj not to hot with the apples, but i only put one, and i loved it. my fav. is the fresh green beans, the califlower, i did use a pkg of frozen, cause it was way cheaper than fresh. put peppers, egg plant, acorn squash, pot., onion and cabbage. i did some pork chops along side and it was sooooooo good. smelled up the house. smelled like fall to me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just roasted a chicken for dinner, stuffed it with a cut up lemon, half of a green apple and a couple cloves of garlic and fresh rosemary.. mmm...smells so good.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Poledrag..address please! LOL. Try roasting a duck stuffed with oranges, rubbed with a little garlic...it's addictive! Sprinkle with a little sea salt and black pepper and you have a genuine "habit" going!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Poledrag..address please! LOL. Try roasting a duck stuffed with oranges, rubbed with a little garlic...it's addictive! Sprinkle with a little sea salt and black pepper and you have a genuine "habit" going!


Oooh, that sounds wonderful also. I'll try that. Thank you for the idea. mmmm.... I think I smell duck next Sunday. lol...
:thumbup:

Copied and saved. Yum


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

You don't even need side dishes with it!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I told DH we need to make that, just the though of it gets me drooling. The chicken turned out great though. mmm...


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL, the leftovers result in "behind sticking out of the fridge", not a bad view actually!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> I have a daughter that has a major chip on her shoulder with me for some reason and I don't know why. When I was injured 3 1/2 years ago I asked for help, she lives 20 miles from me, and was told she had a full plate. She will be there for her dad as he doles out money whenever asked. I don't have family - all I have are relatives so I am just here with my kitty. I know some will think I am lucky, but gee it would be nice to have a holiday with someone. I don't call the daugher and haven't seen my grandson because I wasn't able to drive and don't have the money for gifts. I did send him $10.00 and didn't even get a thank you note. Sad how people only want you for what you can give and love isn't enough. I hope your time with them goes well and if you need any emotional support just get online and we will all be there for you. I speak for everyone, as the people on this website are really great about being there for each other. PS: If no one hears from me in December I will be in my hiding mode.


 :? girl i wish you lived closer to us. we have so much fun @ christmas time. hubby and i don't buy for ourselves. what do i need? but we have the most fun with the giant stockings, and i always have several to spare, as we never know who will arrive to stay at moms or here. sis and BIL in from nashville, neice in from florida, nephew from farther east in AR. cousin from Memphis, sister and neices and their kids, dogs, we have friends who have no family, they come for the meals. we stay up late at moms, games and food. figure out where everyone will sleep, couches are full at both houses. we do a huge family breakfast at moms, the men do the cooking, and whether your there for the first time, if your M your in the kit. we will provide aprons. dad used to be last and do the gravey, but he retired his post to one of the younger ones. huge coffee maker going constantly. men bringing coffee around all the time, us gals, catching up on everything, cleaning up after the kids wrapping paper everywhere, toys going crazy. christmas music quietly playing in background then prayer before the chow time. we have so much family fun, we are open to anyone who wants to join us, and always have visitors over. if your brave enough to join in, you will never be the same. no strangers here. just friends and family. love to have you. this is just with my side of family, then we meet with bjs family for the evening meal and enjoy the family on that side. its all about family and the true meaning of christmas. i love christmas, and have always decorated all through my house, except last yr and this i am not planning to put up any tree except the Charlie Brown christmas tree i now put on my roll top desk, cause of the 2 kittens and new pup.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Dave, your historical notes are so interesting! Unfortunately, back in the stone age when I was in school, we learned very little European history, and it was presented in such a way to guarantee a yawner. Do you have any favorite books that would tell the human side of British history, not just the dates? I'm not explaining this very well, but what I would like is something to bring the events to life, sort of the way you tell the stories.


Most books focus on a specific topic or event, like Antonia Fraser's _The Gunpowder Plot_. There are very few which cover the entire two thousand years since the Roman invasion, let alone go back to pre-Roman communities.

However, for the general reader, there are two good starting points. Simon Schama's _A History of Britain_ was produced as a major BBC series and the book that accompanies it is a very well-written historical overview. You can probably get the tv series from your local library. As with any major work of this scope, it has its weak points and there are some question marks regarding Schama's style, but both the series and the book are worth looking at.

The big problem for social historians is the lack of material relating to the everyday lives of anybody other than the rich. I'm currently reading a book by Arnold Palmer and he continually complains about this. It is only when we get to the mid-nineteenth century that the situation really begins to improve. The reason the day-to-day lifestyles of the poor are missing from most histories is because of illiteracy more than anything else, a fact that demonstrates the importance of good universal education.

The book I use most for general backgound, as well as to raid the extensive bibliography, is _The English: A Social History 1066-1945_ by Christopher Hibbert. It is an excllent read and does far better than most.

If you are interested in the lifestyle of the poor, the first truly detailed analysis was only carried out at the beginning of the twentieth century. The Australian-born feminist, Maud Pember Reeves, moved to the UK in 1896 and was a member of the Fabian Society. In 1913 she published, _Round About A Pound A Week_, which focussed on people living in Lambeth, a poor working-class area of London. She not only interviewed people, she got them to keep detailed household accounts, teaching many how to write and do simple arithmetic in the process.

The book, published by Virago, is never out of print because it is considered an 'essential text' by historians, economists and feminists. It is very accessible and many of her observations and conclusions are as relevant to-day as they were almost a century ago.

Away from the decidedly gloomy, if you fancy something light and frothy about the lifestyles of the well-to-do, my first choice would be Alison Adburghan's excellent work _Shoppinng in Style: London from the Restoration to Edwardian elegance_. This work is far greater than the sum of its parts, it isn't a simple 'fashion parade' of the rich and famous.

Seventeenth century London was tiny, this book covers the period of its great expansion to the biggest metropolis in the world just before the outbreak of the First World War. By focussing on where the rich and fashionable shopped, Adburghan traces the city's growth and development as the wealthy kept moving to new areas away from the dirt and grime and how the areas they left became down-graded. Beautifully illustrated and with a lightness of touch, you can put it on your coffee table or use it for serious research.

I'd start with those four, they are all worth getting from the library and none are instant cures for insomnia!

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Very sad waking up to the news of IndyCar driver Dan Wheldon's tragic death, a great loss to motorsports. 

It was a terrible accident and incredible more didn't lose their lives in the pile-up. I don't think racing can ever be made safe, but I hope lessons can be learned from it.

Dave


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Very sad waking up to the news of IndyCar driver Dan Wheldon's tragic death, a great loss to motorsports.
> 
> It was a terrible accident and incredible more didn't lose their lives in the pile-up. I don't think racing can ever be made safe, but I hope lessons can be learned from it.
> 
> Dave


Yes very sad. What makes it sadder is that the drivers voiced their concerns about the safety of the track before the race.

LesleighAnne


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> I also knitted the Christmas Stockings, so that will bring it all back into the knitting part of the forum. [/quote
> 
> Thank You for sharing your matel there was a lot of work put into it. Great Job


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Very sad waking up to the news of IndyCar driver Dan Wheldon's tragic death, a great loss to motorsports.
> ...


That many cars travelling four-abreast at over 200mph and separated by only three seconds from first to last is incredibly dangerous. Track safety is critical.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Very sad waking up to the news of IndyCar driver Dan Wheldon's tragic death, a great loss to motorsports.
> 
> It was a terrible accident and incredible more didn't lose their lives in the pile-up. I don't think racing can ever be made safe, but I hope lessons can be learned from it.
> 
> Dave


I saw the accident on the news last night, Dave, and the first person I thought of was you. A terrible blow to racing and his young family.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

There's a race (not an Indy type race-- but stock cars) in Bristol, VA, every fall. The fans call in the 'Wreck-fest' because there are so many accidents. Usually no fatalitis.
There are so many cars participating that there's no way to prevent accidents.
JuneK


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> LesleighAnne said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Apparently many of the drivers felt that the track was far too small to accomodate the number of race cars on the tract. I think that is going to be a major topic in what gets looked at for future races re: the safety issue. It was nice to see the other race car drivers honor him by the five lap drive by.

For the other news here, we woke up to snow on the ground this morning! Still snowing out this morning. It wont stop until the system moves through in a day or so. Needless to say, this snow wont hang around. We get our snow-to-stay in November but can expect these snow shows off and on for the next few weeks. The kids will have fun with this, especially the little ones!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

5mm, I agree that this may have been the cause at this particular race..no doubt there will be consideration given to this issue.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Courier, how are you doing?? When I knit with self-striping yarns for the socks, I always buy two balls. I find the same start spots on the yarns and make the cast on slip knot at the same time, securing one knot with a stitch holder and knitting the other. This way both socks are knit identical.

Years ago when I lived in another town, the town had a "junk" race track where old cars were raced around the mud track. Of course none of the cars were able to do more than 20-30 miles an hour and it was all in fun! There were tow trucks there to haul the cars out of the swamp, and when they were out, they continued the race! Hot dog and hamburgers and fries and drinks were there to buy. A great laughing entertainment was had by all and no one got hurt. Of course the cars were very much more bruised than when they entered the race!!! *Chuckles* cause the pit crews would all work on each others' cars to get them ready for race days which were held every Sunday afternoon throughout the summer season!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

courier770 said:


> 5mm, I agree that this may have been the cause at this particular race..no doubt there will be consideration given to this issue.


The fire was terrifying. In F1, fuel tanks have to have a puncture-proof inner tank made of the same material as that used on NATO jets as well as automatic cut-offs, this was following a tragic accident. I haven't been to an IndyCar factory, so I don't know whether they use a similar system, but I have seen F1 cars being constructed.

In view of the concerns voiced by the drivers, perhaps their association should be given greater powers, it has worked in other branches of the sport. They don't always agree on everything, but they have suceeded in achieving a number of improvements to driver safety.

I read Jody Scheckter has spoken out trying to persuade his son, Tomas, to leave IndyCar, perhaps a few more loud voices in the sport will force organisers to make changes. We can only hope they start listening.

Dave


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Dave, I don't think any sport or activity is totally safe..save knitting. Sadly there have been deaths in just about every professional sport. Hopefully we learn from every loss on how to make things safer.

I'm a safety leader at work and I find that people take "risks" they shouldn't take. When you measure those risks against loss of life...well the choice should be obvious. I think we get more careful the older we get.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Safety should always come first in any sport. It is so sad when someone is injured or killed when it could have possibly been avoided. In one of the pro football games I watched this weekend, a player head butted another player. Despite the heavy penalties, players continue to do it. The other player was hurt, but it could have been so much worse. Even young athletes are taking risks that they shouldn't be taking.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

May God be with anyone who is touched by the death of Dan Weldon, who is quoted as to having a love affair with the Indy 500, "the greatest race in the world" - his words. 

I hope that no one makes his death a political issue.
That thought almost makes me sick. There are too many people and organizations who promote their own agenda with every daily detail - tragic or not. 

There are lots of tears in Indianapolis. We will remember him as one of the most likable drivers from anywhere. There are so many stories being relayed on our news about how genuine and personable he was. It's too sad for words.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-36602-1.html#595143

I'm afraid that my sadness has taken over my postings on the tea party, so, on the general chat topics, I'm posting the link to WIBC Radio, which I've been listening to all day and have heard of the many kind and loving things Dan has done in just every day situations at the track. It breaks your heart, how sad everyone is for his wife, Susie, and --- oh, just anything that will make one cry has been broadcast today. There is a wall for anyone wishing to leave comments. If you are interested, please view.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

It's 6:30 pm in Indianapolis, now and I'm going for the red wine bottle for medicinal purposes. 

I will dig up the crab recipe I promised you and hope someone posts a much lighter topic here.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

dandylion said:


> It's 6:30 pm in Indianapolis, now and I'm going for the red wine bottle for medicinal purposes.
> 
> I will dig up the crab recipe I promised you and hope someone posts a much lighter topic here.


I will be watching for your crab recipe. Just love seafood. The Heavenly Spice Cake posted on page 13 of this thread reminded me of an Old Fashioned Spice Cake I used to make many moons ago. It has an unusal ingredient that gives a slight pink colour and keeps the cake very moist. It is a tin of tomato soup. I shall have the recipe ready to post at next weekends tea party.

Bye LesleighAnne


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Same Here is a recipe I found 1/2 cup chopped radishes (6 - 10, depending on size)
> - 1/4 cup butter
> - 1 tablespoon chopped fresh herbs or lemon zest (optional)
> salt
> ...


[/quote]

Kathleen, How hot does it get there during radish growing season? Here in California, one the temps reach 85F the radishes can get really HOT! The first crop or two are really good, but after that they are just too spicy for me.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Thank you Sam. I have been to hell and back with my kids. I was in a very abusive marriage and my oldest son got hooked big time on hard drugs. My daughter was suicidal for awhile. And my youngest son hated me for leaving. I have been gone 11 years from that marriage now. It has taken me a lot of courage and time to get myself together while trying to get my kids together and we are getting there. My kids still love me and they understand. My son, now 31 years of age has been clean for the past 11 months. My daughter has gotten out of an abusive relationship in April and my youngest son is looking forward to me going there for Christmas. But I have never abandoned my children. I have always been there for them. I love my kids more than any one will ever know. I have been there financially and emotionally for them all. I certainly do not want to be put in the place of being a selfish mother. I would and could not do that. I have had to get tough sometimes as they all need to stand on their own two feet also. My youngest is doing that by working full time and putting himself through college.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do what you have to do to take care of your kids and yourself. I'm very proud that you had the courage to get yourself out of that situation. And it looks like your kids are working on getting themselves "right" also. Congratulations!! You have raised responsible adults!

Patty


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> jmoster80 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello to one and all from gorgeous London! I have been so lucky to enjoy two falls as I just returned from a three-week visit to family and friends in Minneapolis. The weather was fabulous and I saw the leaves turn and begin to fall. Now, it is happening here! How lucky am I?!
> ...


Dave, my Mom taught us to wrap a paper towel, ( I'm assuming that's kitchen paper?) around an ice cube, the cold helps the grease to congeal faster, or just dip a corner into the puddle of grease to soak it up.
Patty


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> LesleighAnne said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Dave
> ...


ME Either!! I keep telling my kids, (and my husband too) that I may be getting older but I refuse to grow up!!!
Patty


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

dandylion said:


> P S. about Dave, and other men never growing up - I wish I could remember who to quote here, but someone said " Men never grow up. They just move on to more expensive toys!"


I grew up with a very similar saying, "The only difference between a Man and a Boy is the price of the toy."
Patty


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Dave
> It actually amazes me to see some of the English surnames. My father's name is Cecil and the middle name is Rhodehouse. Can you imagine being saddled with that one. He would not tell anyone he had a middle name and I found out in my teens. And even then, he would not tell us what it was. His father was Heneage, which was handed down from the past also. All these were surnames so I suspect I will find them somewhere in my family history discoveries as I surge onwards. The use of Biblical names was certainly a big thing also, and the naming practices of how they all were handed down, making it very difficult to know if you have the correct ancestor or not, as cousins with the same name would be in the same villages etc. I had two Ann(e) Mee's who both married different Samuel Wheatley's. The two women were Aunt and Neice so until I discovered they were two different couples, nothing made a lot of sense. It took going through a registry office to find they were different people. They were all from the same village. And of course, you get a lady marrying one man of a certain name, then becoming widowed and then marrying his father of the same name. Yep, it all gets very confusing. Kathleen


Kathleen, I feel your pain!! My Dad didn't really have a middle name, just the letter H. When he was in the Marine Corps during WWII, somehow they started putting quotes around it "H" to show that they hadn't forgotten the name. Also I have several names that I have multiples of and have to be VERY careful not to get them mixed up.
Patty


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > jmoster80 said:
> ...


I kind of think kitchen paper may be more like parchment, butcher paper, or waxed paper, i.e. not absorbent.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> I kind of think kitchen paper may be more like parchment, butcher paper, or waxed paper, i.e. not absorbent.


Sorry for confusing everybody. I meant the soft absorbant paper kitchen towel type, not the sized shiny kitchen-paper used to wrap meat and fish that is similar to newsprint, nor greaseproof paper or baking parchment. It needs to be absorbant to soak up the surface fat like a wick.

Hope that clarifies my earlier post.
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

How about a napkin ring with an acorn motif for your Autumn dining table? I've just posted one at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-36735-1.html

Hope you like my little effort
Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - did you have a cosy with the acorn motif that i missed?

sam



FireballDave said:


> How about a napkin ring with an acorn motif for your Autumn dining table? I've just posted one at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-36735-1.html
> 
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - did you have a cosy with the acorn motif that i missed?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


No, but I posted an acorn cosy on the 9th. Admin didn't put it on the newsletter, as a result, not so many people saw it.

Egg Cosy XIX can be found at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-34890-1.html

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Here is the crabmeat appetizer I promised, and I hope it makes up for the possibility that I may have bitten anyone's head off yesterday. I'm sorry. I like to be light and happy on this thread, and I'll try to be less impulsive from now on. Fondly, Sue

This is very easy, but must be made the day ahead and refrigerated overnight. The most difficult part of the recipe is to remember to make it a day ahead. 

Layered Crabmeat Dip	AKA: Crabmeat Pizza 

1st layer 
12 oz. cream cheese (room temp.) 
2 Tblsp. Worchester sauce 
1 Tblsp. fresh lemon juice about (or, juice of 1/2 lemon)
1/2 small onion, grated or finely, minced ( or, to taste)
dash of garlic salt
2 Tblsp. Mayo (optional, or if needed to lighten the texture) 

2nd layer
1/2 bottle Chili Sauce 

3rd layer	
1 can or 1 pkg. frozen, shredded crabmeat , or 1 cup fresh. 

sprinkled on top as 4th layer
parsley flakes and/or dried chives

Directions
Mash softened cream cheese and mix, thoroughly after the addition of each ingredient for the bottom layer of this dish.

Layer #1/ Spread this mixture, about 1/4 to 1/2 inch thick, on a dish/platter or casserole dish 

Layer #2. Pour ½ bottle of your favorite Chili Sauce, and spread evenly. 
Note: Original recipe uses Heinz, which is easy to find in IN, but it may be substituted with other brands. Chili sauce is delicious, but shrimp sauce would probably be equally as good, maybe changing to crab to shrimp. 

Layer #3. drained crabmeat 
( I usually use a little lemon juice on crabmeat as it thaws or drains, and squeeze it thoroughly by hand ) Too much water may dilute your dish. 

Layer #4. sprinkle generously with dry chopped parsley ( I like to add dried chives, also) Fresh, is good if you have it, but if you crush the dried herbs they are great, and pretty. I dont give measurements because I like use enough to make this dish green with a little red/white and pink showing through. Its very pretty for Christmas. 

Cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate overnight 

Serve with little party crackers
This recipe has been around since the 60's at least. I hope you like it.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

That sounds delish!! Thanks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - thanks for the link - have it all copied and in my file. should go perfectly with the napking ring.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dandylion - we all need to vent from time to time - i wouldn't worry about it.

the crabmeat dip looks yummy - definitely on the todo list -noone in the family except me likes crab so it will be all mine. yeh.

sam


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

thewren said:


> dandylion - we all need to vent from time to time - i wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> the crabmeat dip looks yummy - definitely on the todo list -noone in the family except me likes crab so it will be all mine. yeh.
> 
> sam


 :?

Thanks, Sam, You're a peach. 
My brother always said " I don't like crab, but I love this dip" 
Truthfully, I think combining lemon juice and garlic salt & cream cheese with anything, wins most people over right there 
Don't be surprised if it goes quickly .


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Here is the crabmeat appetizer I promised, and I hope it makes up for the possibility that I may have bitten anyone's head off yesterday. I'm sorry. I like to be light and happy on this thread, and I'll try to be less impulsive from now on. Fondly, Sue


Nope Sue, no one here is going to let you get away with being human with emotions!!! We are all that (human with emotions) and a bag of chips!! You have a wonderful day!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sue, all of us have days like that. Hope you are feeling better today!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sue, I didn't even notice that you were having a bad day. You're always Sweet Sue to me. 

I like the sound of your crab recipe. It would have been a big hit when my kids were growing up. Every Sunday afternoon, I'd fix a big tray of appetizers - everyone had their little tray and they'd fill it with whatever they liked best (cheeses, olives, etc., etc.). It was our big weekly "social" event. LOL

Later, when our daughter married and had children, she did the same thing.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Sue---I don't remember any head biting either, but if it makes you feel better to post recipes like this.....bring em on! That looks yummy! I agree with the others===you're allowed "a moment" as my mother would say.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

You are all very sweet. A real friend likes you when you don't feel very likable. 
I guess you all fit that to a tee.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Sam and all, I came across this in my email today and I thought of you knitting up a purse/bag. This is knit in the round and sounds interesting. It is done in chunky yarn! http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitted-Bags/cabled-bag/ml/1


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - thanks for the link - have it all copied and in my file. should go perfectly with the napking ring.
> 
> sam


Glad you found it OK. I'd love to see pics, I'm interested to see which colour combinations people choose for this one,

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great purse 5mm - already in my file - just about done with one for my oldest daughter - it's turning out well - need to get it done so my daughter here can do the inside with all kinds of pockets, etc. and then in the mail for a birthday on the 27th.
thanks for thinking of me.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Hi Sam and all, I came across this in my email today and I thought of you knitting up a purse/bag. This is knit in the round and sounds interesting. It is done in chunky yarn! http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitted-Bags/cabled-bag/ml/1


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

FYI---I just stumbled onto Berroco.com, they have a lot of free patterns (many of them are purses). Just thought I would share.....


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I dont know about the rest of the places in the world, but here in Canada most shoppers are turning to fabric grocery and shopping bags rather than using the plastic bags suppied by the stores. Most of these stores also charge for the plastic bags. Some knitted/crocheted bags would make nice Christmas presents for those who are needing them. I must have at least a dozen bags for shopping. The plastic bags certainly fill up our landfill sites. Have any of you Tea Party goers knitted/crocheted shopping bags and what patterns did you use?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kerryn said:


> FYI---I just stumbled onto Berroco.com, they have a lot of free patterns (many of them are purses). Just thought I would share.....


thanks kerryn - i have a good many patterns - can always use a few more. lol

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kerryn said:


> FYI---I just stumbled onto Berroco.com, they have a lot of free patterns (many of them are purses). Just thought I would share.....


thanks kerryn - i have a good many patterns - can always use a few more. lol

sam

oops - now how did i do that?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I dont know about the rest of the places in the world, but here in Canada most shoppers are turning to fabric grocery and shopping bags rather than using the plastic bags suppied by the stores. Most of these stores also charge for the plastic bags. Some knitted/crocheted bags would make nice Christmas presents for those who are needing them. I must have at least a dozen bags for shopping. The plastic bags certainly fill up our landfill sites. Have any of you Tea Party goers knitted/crocheted shopping bags and what patterns did you use?


I tend to use my rucksack for shopping, very practical and I don't buy anything that won't fit in it. Great money-saving tip: always use a hand-basket in the _Palace of Hell_ that way you are aware of precisely how much you're putting in it, those trolleys hold far more than I can fit on a bike or carry on public transport!

I need a new peg bag, has anyone got a favourite design they've made? Not crochet, I still haven't got the hang of it! At the moment I'm using an old short-sleeved shirt I converted by shortening it, stitching up the front and bottom then inserting a coat-hanger, but I wouldn't mind having a go at knitting one on a Winter's evening.

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

What a novel idea, Dave--I've used an old pillowcase for mine (I call it a clothespin bag though). I don't think it ever would have occurred to me to knit one, but I'll bet there's a pattern out there!

Addendum: I just found this.

http://needlesofsteel.blogspot.com/2010/06/free-pattern-peg-bag.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

would anyone like to decipher the following?

MT 4

Cast on 48 sts with waste yarn and knit a few rows.
Knit one row ravel cord
RC 000 K 101 rows
T10 K 1 row

thank you

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> would anyone like to decipher the following?
> 
> MT 4
> 
> ...


Sorry Sam, this is all gobble-dee-guk to me! What is the pattern you are knitting? Do you have a web link?? (Did your Sally write this pattern to go with the purple yarn skeine she loves?) Just kidding, but I have no clue. I have not run across this type of instruction before.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:



> would anyone like to decipher the following?
> 
> MT 4
> 
> ...


Sam, after reading the pattern, I decided it must be for machine knitting. If not, then I'm as mystified as you. LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > would anyone like to decipher the following?
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oy...I didn't read the pattern through, Sam--so sorry about that! I'll see if I can find anything on it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Okay, everyone, I have learned to read all the way through now.  

That is a machine knitting pattern. Augh.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, everyone, I have learned to read all the way through now.
> 
> That is a machine knitting pattern. Augh.


Yup, what you said! The site is geared to machine knitting and so these instructions are also written for machine knitting.

Sam, if you want to knit up this bag, you must first buy the knitting machine!! Haha, now you will have a new hobby! let Sally take off with this knitting machine instead of just your yarn!!!


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Sam, a talented person like you does not have to buy a knitting machine.
You could just look at the picture and make the pin bag. It looks pretty easy.
Rita.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, everyone, I have learned to read all the way through now.
> 
> That is a machine knitting pattern. Augh.


Thanks for trying Sorlenna.

Actually, I'm just being lazy asking for somebody else's pattern, I should be able to work this out for myself, I'm not really helpless.

Not sure that design is very practical, peg bags need to stand up to the elements and retain their integrity when wet, or left out in a snowstorm, stocking stitch is going stretch like crazy.

I'll just have to go back to basics and 'define the brief' with criteria for success. The stitch choice is going to be important to withstand the various stresses from all the use, so the aperture will need reinforcing, a twist rib might help. Then the basic shape is relevant too, soaking wet on a windy day, peg bags swing around, I've noytived the way my shirt design catches the wind, do I try to reduce it, or should I go for visual movement as a decorative function?

Lots to think about doodling over brekkers tomorrow, much more fun than the doom and gloom in the papers!

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'd probably line mine with fabric if I did knit it, too, to prevent that crazy stretching. Seed stitch might work; what do you think?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > I dont know about the rest of the places in the world, but here in Canada most shoppers are turning to fabric grocery and shopping bags rather than using the plastic bags suppied by the stores. Most of these stores also charge for the plastic bags. Some knitted/crocheted bags would make nice Christmas presents for those who are needing them. I must have at least a dozen bags for shopping. The plastic bags certainly fill up our landfill sites. Have any of you Tea Party goers knitted/crocheted shopping bags and what patterns did you use?
> ...


I bet someone is going to ask what a peg bag is. Mine was brought from England, and was made to raise money for a charity called Jessie's fund.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

When my last child finally outgrew diapers, I sewed up the front of the diaper stacker bag and used it until it wore out, and I like the idea of Dave's using an old shirt, too. Reuse and recycle!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'd probably line mine with fabric if I did knit it, too, to prevent that crazy stretching. Seed stitch might work; what do you think?


Seed/moss stitch is a great stitch for stability, some of the slip stitch variants are good too, or maybe a cable or two would help, they always tightens things up.

The old shirt was a stop-gap, by the way, but they do work, just don't expect it to last more than a couple of years. I'd given up trying to find one I liked, they were all either really shoddily made, ridiculously impractical, or floral and I don't do florals!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> When my last child finally outgrew diapers, I sewed up the front of the diaper stacker bag and used it until it wore out, and I like the idea of Dave's using an old shirt, too. Reuse and recycle!


Just make sure it's 100% cotton, UV acts like a hacksaw on the bonds in long-chain molecules and they become brittle; light is the great destoyer, look what happens to all those PVC window frames!

Dave


----------



## PatSam (Jul 30, 2011)

Re: using reusable bags... The city of Portland (OR) passed an ordinance that went into effect first of October banning the use of plastic bags in the major (large volume)grocery stores and also the chains such as Target, Walmart etc. I am not positive but I believe they are also charging 3 or 5 cents for paper bags in the hope that people will turn to reusable bags entirely.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

PatSam said:


> Re: using reusable bags... The city of Portland (OR) passed an ordinance that went into effect first of October banning the use of plastic bags in the major (large volume)grocery stores and also the chains such as Target, Walmart etc. I am not positive but I believe they are also charging 3 or 5 cents for paper bags in the hope that people will turn to reusable bags entirely.


In England some of the big supermarkets give loyalty points if you use your own bag and have sturdy bags they will sell on a 'bag for life' basis, they will replace it free when it wears out. They're hoping to reduce bag use sufficiently to avoid a law being passed.

I think everybody is worried at the possibility of our creative politicians using it as an excuse for a 'green tax', one should never underestimate the inventiveness of the Chancellor of the Exchequer!

Dave


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

I like the idea of crocheted store bags---nice stretchy ones. I'm gonna go google it......

OK....OMG found them made by plarn (which I had never heard of before)---what could be more green? Yarn made with those ugly, plastic bags. too funny.
Also found curbly.com had all different kinds of patterns. 
It's amazing what you can find by typing in just a few key words.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> Sam, a talented person like you does not have to buy a knitting machine.
> You could just look at the picture and make the pin bag. It looks pretty easy.
> Rita.


Got you guys mixed up, I meant Dave. But you are both talented.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> > Re: using reusable bags... The city of Portland (OR) passed an ordinance that went into effect first of October banning the use of plastic bags in the major (large volume)grocery stores and also the chains such as Target, Walmart etc. I am not positive but I believe they are also charging 3 or 5 cents for paper bags in the hope that people will turn to reusable bags entirely.
> ...


when they became available I started gradually buying canvas bags, for about $3-4.00. They are so useful for all kinds of things - carrying knitting, sorting recycling like cat food cans, and also groceries. But those non-woven things are just as waste of money even though they are cheap. Cheap in every sense.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kerryn said:


> I like the idea of crocheted store bags---nice stretchy ones. I'm gonna go google it......
> 
> OK....OMG found them made by plarn (which I had never heard of before)---what could be more green? Yarn made with those ugly, plastic bags. too funny.
> Also found curbly.com had all different kinds of patterns.
> It's amazing what you can find by typing in just a few key words.


Plarn is another of those things I've been meaning to play with for a year or so, one day I'll have time for a go at it!

Dave


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > I dont know about I need a new peg bag, has anyone got a favourite design they've made? Not crochet, I still haven't got the hang of it! At the moment I'm using an old short-sleeved shirt I converted by shortening it, stitching up the front and bottom then inserting a coat-hanger, but I wouldn't mind having a go at knitting one on a Winter's evening.
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I have some totes that were made from recycled bags (not knitted or crocheted but still quite good), and I've also wanted to play with plarn, since I continually forget to take the bag of plastic bags back to the store for recycling (very good about putting the rest out, though). I'm also interested in the yarn made from old, recycled T-shirts.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have some totes that were made from recycled bags (not knitted or crocheted but still quite good), and I've also wanted to play with plarn, since I continually forget to take the bag of plastic bags back to the store for recycling (very good about putting the rest out, though). I'm also interested in the yarn made from old, recycled T-shirts.


I've played around with it a little bit ( the plastic bag strips) and it's very tiring for your hands. Also a bit tedious cutting and looping the bags a little at a time. I now have a large garbage bag of plastic bags to find a place for until I get back to my outside rug project


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PatSam said:


> Re: using reusable bags... The city of Portland (OR) passed an ordinance that went into effect first of October banning the use of plastic bags in the major (large volume)grocery stores and also the chains such as Target, Walmart etc. I am not positive but I believe they are also charging 3 or 5 cents for paper bags in the hope that people will turn to reusable bags entirely.


In South Australia the plastic shopping bags used in supermarkets has been banned for over a year now. Some plastic bags are still allowed not sure how they decide which are and which aren't but the major ones aren't so we all have our 'green bags'- our 'green bags' are a certain style but can be any colour! The orginal ones were green colour, so a grren bag describes the style, but they are also environmentally green- which may be why the first ones were a green colour.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for answering the question of what a peg is. I had no idea it was a clothespin! I don't have an outside clothesline but love the way sheets smell after they have been sun dried! I miss that. Getting ready to watch game 1 of the World Series. Go, Rangers!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi everyone. I just got on and skim read the posts /

Sam that is a MK pattern and a pretty plain one. I have several suggestions. For yarn, I would use a hemp/wool blend rather than cotton as it will be even stronger and hold up longer. You could google up market bag and get oodles of patterns. But, you could wait until the patterns go on sale at Joann's They have a lot of patterns that fit on the wire holders the plastic bags fit. They are so symetrical it's very easy to write a knitting pattern from them. When the patterns go on sale, they are even cheaper than using the 50% off coupon.

I found a great yarn for baskets, market bags, placemats, etc. It is 100% NZ rug wool in great colors. It is a bit rough to work with but it is very pretty, It comes on cones and they do not wind off. However, They are great to work with and will do their best to find the smallest cones for you. It is a dense wool rather than a bulky wool. I have knit it at 4sts to 1 1/4", and 5rows per in on my lk100 machine. It is 3/36 (3 ply)and some 2/36, has 576 yards per pound and goes a long way. I haven't knit it by hand but I think it is doable and it's practically indestructable. I have felted it and it comes out quite soft and fluffy. They sell out the new yarns fairly quickly. The weavers love it.

If you are interested, the site is rmyarns.com, the owner is Phyllis and her daughter Candy is the manager. I just checked the site and they do have some pretty colors. Click on Yarn, then click on wool in the lower left corner, and lastly click 3/36. If you find something you like,call them.

I almost forgot. I swatched it in a moss st on size 8 needles at 4sts and 6 rows per inch. It looks great, You could make straps, the top and botton several inches in pattern, a mesh inbetween and miter the bottom and close with a 3 needle bind off. Quick and easy but looks really good.

I really am losing it, forgetting everything. it's $5.00 a pound.


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

http://tipnut.com/11-free-clothespin-bag-patterns/

Here are several peg bag patterns. Didn't see any knitted ones, but bet the crochet versions might help with making one up...

The one on ehow gives idea for knitting one:
http://www.ehow.com/how_7402732_knit-clothespin-bag.html


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

courier770 said:


> It's a little after noon here in the Denver area and I'm sort of "seething". The "Occupy" protests have been going on it cities and towns across America and Europe.
> 
> All these protesters seem to be accomplishing is to raise the costs to the cities and towns they are taking place in: Police costs, clean up costs, repair costs.
> 
> ...


I agree!!! I couldn't have said it better! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - at least i know i wasn't dense - a pin bag shouldn't be that hard to knit - although i think ones made of cloth would last longer. the opening would be just be a big button hole. i don't hang too much out anymore - too hard for me. during the summer i do get the bedding out which i like. however - thank goodness for dryers.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

redriet - it does look pretty straight forward doesn't it - a rectangle with a large button hole. as dave said though - it would be the stitch that would make or break it. have never tried knitting with plastic bag strips.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks maryanne - i will definitely check that out.

sam


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, everyone, I have learned to read all the way through now.
> ...


Dave, you don't even really need a pattern. I'd just cast on with doubled yarn (as wide as you want it 12-14 inches maybe?), then on the first round, just knit in one loop of the stitch on one side, then the other loop on the other and keep knitting in the round in whatever stitch you decide until it's as deep as I want the "bag" part, cast off for a hole, knit back & forth to make the hole, then cast on the same number you cast off earlier, then knit another 3-5 inches and bind off. I'd start at the side and use a two needle bind off or crochet bind off. If you want to put a hanger in it, just bind off 3-4 stitches in the center seperately.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dorisgene said:


> http://tipnut.com/11-free-clothespin-bag-patterns/
> 
> Here are several peg bag patterns. Didn't see any knitted ones, but bet the crochet versions might help with making one up...
> 
> ...


Thanks for those links, there are some nice ideas there. I really like the one that's decorated with a little washing-line and the pair of Y-fronts is a hoot!

Now I'm torn between my love of witty motifs and going for something sculptural, so many choices!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> Dave, you don't even really need a pattern. I'd just cast on with doubled yarn (as wide as you want it 12-14 inches maybe?), then on the first round, just knit in one loop of the stitch on one side, then the other loop on the other and keep knitting in the round in whatever stitch you decide until it's as deep as I want the "bag" part, cast off for a hole, knit back & forth to make the hole, then cast on the same number you cast off earlier, then knit another 3-5 inches and bind off. I'd start at the side and use a two needle bind off or crochet bind off. If you want to put a hanger in it, just bind off 3-4 stitches in the center seperately.


Thanks Patty, I might try that as an experiment, I can see how it would be quite practical. I suspect I'll have to make a few before I get it right. It's the form that that's exercising me at the moment, I'll have to fiddle and knock up a couple of maquettes; if there's one thing better than colouring books and crayons, it's cutting out and sticking down!

Dave


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Yep!! Have fun!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> Yep!! Have fun!


Drawing on nature for inspiration and influenced by the season, gourds and butternut suash seem practical shapes. But I also like the idea of a nonahedron with a square base, four trapeziums (British type) and four isosceles triangles, knitted mitres are fun. I'm also quite fond of tetragonal trapezohedrons, crystalline forms are always interesting, I could even apply some faceted beads as sun-catchers!

I'm having masses of fun doodling over a pot of tea, this could be a really interesting 'Winter Project'.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Hi everyone. I just got on and skim read the posts /
> 
> Sam that is a MK pattern and a pretty plain one. I have several suggestions. For yarn, I would use a hemp/wool blend rather than cotton as it will be even stronger and hold up longer. You could google up market bag and get oodles of patterns. But, you could wait until the patterns go on sale at Joann's They have a lot of patterns that fit on the wire holders the plastic bags fit. They are so symetrical it's very easy to write a knitting pattern from them. When the patterns go on sale, they are even cheaper than using the 50% off coupon.
> 
> ...


I like the sound of a hemp/wool blend, it sounds very durable. Thanks for posting the suggestion, I'll have to see whether there's any around in London.

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pattys76 said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, you don't even really need a pattern. I'd just cast on with doubled yarn (as wide as you want it 12-14 inches maybe?), then on the first round, just knit in one loop of the stitch on one side, then the other loop on the other and keep knitting in the round in whatever stitch you decide until it's as deep as I want the "bag" part, cast off for a hole, knit back & forth to make the hole, then cast on the same number you cast off earlier, then knit another 3-5 inches and bind off. I'd start at the side and use a two needle bind off or crochet bind off. If you want to put a hanger in it, just bind off 3-4 stitches in the center seperately.
> ...


Well, today I learned a new word, though it probably won't stick. And now I wonder if mock up came from maquette.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Good Morning all. Hemp and hemp and wool yarn may be found in the US at hemptraders.com. They have both coned and hand knitting yarn. The hand knitting yarn come is nice colors too.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

mjs, you are probably right - makes perfect sense.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Thanks Patty, I might try that as an experiment, I can see how it would be quite practical. I suspect I'll have to make a few before I get it right. It's the form that that's exercising me at the moment, I'll have to fiddle and knock up a couple of maquettes; if there's one thing better than colouring books and crayons, it's cutting out and sticking down!
> 
> Dave


 MJS "Well, today I learned a new word, though it probably won't stick. And now I wonder if mock up came from maquette.[/quote]"

The term means a small preliminary model made as a precurser to a final product. It is a blueprint for a form of art. This is from the Websters dictionary.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> Well, today I learned a new word, though it probably won't stick. And now I wonder if mock up came from maquette.


Almost certainly, the term _maquette_ has been in use since the sixteenth century, but _mock ups_ only start appearing in the aero-industry during the First World War and rapidly spread to the motorcycle industry after that. The two are closely linked, the motorcycle section of Kawasaki Heavy Industries is part of its aero division.

_Mocks_ were used in ship-building from the mid-nineteenth century for production of the iron-clads. They are curved formers against which the plates are beaten into shape. Since the first iron-clad _La Gloire_ was designed by the French, it's reasonable to assume it has the same source. The first seaplanes date from just before the First World War and were also French, that looks like a fairly clear route for the term since they drew on marine architecture for their floats and hull design.

A pleasant little inconsequentiality to ponder over tea and cakes!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I have some totes that were made from recycled bags (not knitted or crocheted but still quite good), and I've also wanted to play with plarn, since I continually forget to take the bag of plastic bags back to the store for recycling (very good about putting the rest out, though). I'm also interested in the yarn made from old, recycled T-shirts.
> ...


All the instructions I've seen make it look like a pretty tedious and time-consuming process preparing the stuff, definitely something for a rainy day when there's nothing else to do!

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


Right, Dave, and after working with it a bit, I think Crochet is better to work with for two reasons: ease of handling and because of the different colors and quality of the plastic bags.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Rangers lost last night; hoping to win tonight! Subbing in kindergarten tomorrow! Cute kids, but they wear me out!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Congrats. Good Game. 
I loved Trace Adkins, singing the National Anthem. It gave me chills.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Rangers lost last night; hoping to win tonight! Subbing in kindergarten tomorrow! Cute kids, but they wear me out!


but they hung on and won tonight pammie.

sam


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Rangers lost last night; hoping to win tonight! Subbing in kindergarten tomorrow! Cute kids, but they wear me out!


Not--- won 2 to 1. Smile big this morning. They won on their last trip up to bat!!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello everybody, I've just started this weekend's thread with something seasonal, you can find it at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-37515-1.html

Hope to see you all
Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Congrats. Good Game.
> I loved Trace Adkins, singing the National Anthem. It gave me chills.


I agree! It was one of the best I've seen in any of the playoffs. Loved the 9th inning! I was getting worried there for a while! Hope they win the 3 at home. I won't get to watch tomorrow as I have a wedding party to attend. I'll have to keep checking the score!


----------

